# APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for Spring 2ww Testers

 Loads of luck to everyone! 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Lou 001,29 Mar,IVF, 
sleepybird,30 Mar,ICSI, 
dieppa,31 Mar,IVF
Debs02,31 Mar,IVF, 
fee-bee,31 Mar,IVF, 
marmaladeboo,1 Apr,IUI, 
jules23,1 Apr,IVF, 
josiem,1 Apr,ICSI, 
sillylally,2 Apr,IVF, 
carrott,3 Apr,IUI, 
cat77,5 Apr,IVF, 
tam08,5 Apr,ICSI
emnjo,5 Apr,IUI
gaia66,5 Apr,IVF, 
Julie Wilts,6 Apr,Nat, 
Bibi,7 Apr,Clom, 
clucky chick,7 Apr,PESA, 
bev bulgria,7 Apr,IVF, 
IzzyC,8 Apr,ICSI
ELISA1,8 Apr,IVF, 
TracyS,9 Apr,IVF, 
Tiger,9 Apr,FET, 
02cindy,9 Apr,, 
gizmo123,9 Apr,Clom, 
srowntree,9 Apr,IVF, 
rshort,9 Apr,ICSI, 
Tiny21,10 Apr,IUI, 
emsy2525,11 Apr,ICSI, 
JO70,11 Apr,FET
msjulie,12 Apr,ICSI
sarah1968,13 Apr,ICSI,  
Macmillan,14 Apr,FET, 
SAMW,14 Apr,FET, 
andic,14 Apr,IVF
bouncytigger,14 Apr,ICSI, 
Lea Lea,14 Apr,FET, 
Dizzy one,15 Apr,IUI, 
keepinghope,17 Apr,FET
Angel Baby,17 Apr,IUI
daffodil,17 Apr,ICSI
pammibee,17 Apr,ICSI
Monica Geller Bing,17 Apr,IVF
emma jayne,18 Apr,ICSI
LibbyG,18 Apr,ICSI
alegria,18 Apr,IVF, 
littlebeans,18 Apr,ICSI
ticker,18 Apr,IVF
Jnr,18 Apr,IVF
siheilwli,19 Apr,FET
Donna79,19 Apr,IVF
scootergirl,20 Apr,IUI
bell26,21 Apr,FET
nicnak,21 Apr,IUI
bell26,21 Apr,FET
Allijab,22 Apr,IUI
nikkinoodles,22 Apr,FET
TanyaK,23 Apr,FET
broomie,23 Apr,IVF
snickers34,24 Apr,IVF
DA Trets,24 Apr,IVF
suzydean,24 Apr,FET
quaver,25 Apr,IVF
tracy6,26 Apr,IVF
Sozzy1,Apr,IUI



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

You BFP girls have made my day!!!!! 
Its so weird how it seems to be one day its all BFN and next day all BFP. Im starting to think there must be some kind of 'pattern'! Mmmm me thinks I should put all the ET dates and test dates on a spreadhseet and work out if there are lucky and unlucky days in a month(Joke!...mmm or is it?? maybe i should!)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

xxxx


----------



## msjulie (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Lizzy

Would it be ok for me to join your thread? i have had icsi and et last thursday and test on 12th April.

Thanks

Julie.x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Morning girls - I've not been on for a while. I've just finished my 2nd IVF, test date due on Weds 2nd April but on thurs of last week I started spotting. Then by yesterday (Sunday 30th March) I had dark red blood. No where near as heavy as a normal AF, but I think it may be because I'm still taking the cyclogest morning & night. Any clues on that would be nice please 

I have tested for the last few days, but they're cheap tests & I know it's a bit early. Think I'm just holding onto any hope I have but I can't quite work out what's going on with me. I have no symptoms of pregnancy or AF (apart from the bleeding).

Only time will tell.  Love to you all out there, Sally xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

Sillylally - Sorry, I'm not gonna be any help honey, because I'm either unmedicated IUI or ttc naturally.  Hope someone can answer your questions and put your mind at rest soon.  Still not long till test day, and I REALLY hope it's just meds that are causing the bleeding.   

Msjulie - welcome to thread and lots of luck for staying sane on the 2ww.  

Marmaldeboo - I am really hoping to hear you are the next BFP for the thread honey.  Not long till test day for you.     

Wouldn't it be FAB if we could get all congrats on Lizzy's list this week.      

Hope you have good day's ladies.

XXXXX


----------



## gaia66 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am on day 8 of 2ww. Today I woke up with period pains. Definitely there, period pains, is that too late for Implantation pain? I also has some pain a few days ago, a little, and I though that may be that, but now this is much more constant, had been going on a a few hours. My breast are not sore or anything.
Gaia


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Julie
Everyone is welcome to join here - joining the   of the 2ww - the more the merrier - we had 3 BFPs yesterday!!! After last week which wasn't so good. Hopefully you will bring lots of    with you   
Hi Sally - I remember a FF saying before that she had cyclogest and it really seemed to mess up her cycle so it could be that, she also had some pregnancy symptoms but put that down to the drug - I am sure other people will know more, sorry couldn't give any more positive news but there are all sorts of stories on here  - people who bleed and get BFPs so     Might be worth posting on peer support, see what they say. 
Good luck. 

A new thread to welcome more BFPs                

Love and PMA 
Tiny xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for supporting me & the kind words. Sadly a few minutes ago AF arrived with full vengence. Typical isn't it ? You post to say things not that bad & then BAM !!!!!  She arrives. So I know it's over now. Devastated as DP doesn't want to go again, but I would do it all again tomorrow.  Just the way I am.

good luck to you all girls, take care of yourselves. All the best, Sally xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, Sillylally, I am SO sorry honey.    .  Sadly, I think I'm not gonna be far behind you.  Be kind to yourself and take care.  XXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh Sally, so sorry   . 
Take care of yourself, it is so cruel, I am sure your DP will come round. 
Julie     for you. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Tiny ... So sorry honey, I didn't see your earlier post, just SillyLally's.  Thanks for your  's &  's for me.

Hope you are OK honey.  I'm trying to keep   but I'm fairly sure this isn't the month for our miracle.  I'd happily let everyone else get there miracles this month if I could get mine next month.     

Off to have an Indian Head Massage and hope it will take my mind off all this madness. 

Catch up with you all later.
XXXXX


----------



## msjulie (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sillylally - so sorry to read your last post honey,  

Julie - Thank you for your welcome, it's nice to be with people that are in the same stage or just ahead.

Love Julie.x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Girls - thank you to all of you for being there for me this morning. I had a few tears obviously but I feel so supported by you all. It will give me the strength to take care of my wonderful DP. He's the love of my life & I feel so sorry that this didn't work.

Sally xxx


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi everyone sorry to be the bearer of bad news my spotting got worse still being optomistic though ....still got bfp on hpt but had to go to unit today for bloods to check hormones back again on weds to see if still rising been told could be three things everything ok ,ectopic or threat m/c... goin to take it easy for couple of days and carry on cyclogest.. 

will update you soon debsxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello everyone

I have been posting on a few of the other threads but was wondering if I could join you?

I have just had a FET cycle - had 4 frozen embryos, only one survived was at 8 cell when frozen but lost 3 cells in the process - had it transferred last wednesday, my official test day is the 9th april.  Am on day 5 of my 2 ww and although this is the 4th time Ive done it, it is still driving me crazy!  I had some period pains on Friday and again yesterday and today, especially in the back area and today my head feels really fuzzy - not sure if these are positive signs or not


Cath x


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Morning

glorious day out there

*Sally  * - sorry to read your news - you take care of yourself 

*Debs  * - get your feet up and bell at the ready! Here's  that all is ok 

*Cath* - welcome to the thread. I am on day 5 too. I had cramps the day of transfer and the following 3 days but nothing since. I am refusing to read anything into these symptoms because you just never know. Good luck 

*Julie* - hope you are wrong 

sarah x


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

sorry pressed post to early....

sally i'm so sorry but it will happen...thats what i have to believe anyway...

msjulie hope you get a positive on your test date fingers crossedxxxx

hi julie make sure you get those crystals and wash in spring water then leave in the sun to dry so they attract the positive energy... good luck for the 6th. wow indian head massage could just do with that now....

shellspain good idea with spreadsheet i'd offer but i wouldnt know where to start... i think computer illiterate is the word.. good luck with testing...

tiny hope your ok hun...

thanx everyone for keeping my dreams alive and i hope i can do the same for you...debsxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sally* ~ ah hun, just seen your post......i'm really sorry hun 

*Debs* ~ keeping fingers and toes crossed for you  

*Shell* ~ i moved your post here hun as I'd forgotten to lock the other thread  I do believe that there is someone keeping a spreadsheet of results, not for lucky days though 

*Hi Julie* ~ BFPs all round would be fab indeed  You have a good day too.

*Hi Tiny and Sarah* ~ hope you are both doing ok 

*Hi Julie and Cath* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you both  

*Hi Gaia* ~ welcome to you too....what day do you test? Pains aren't a bad thing at all and lots of ladies get AF type pains and still go on to get BFPs......have a look at this link 

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Mmmmm ...... back after a lovely Indian Head Massage.  Would recommend it to anyone (except for the greasy hair you get left with afterwards).

Debs02 - Rest, rest, rest honey.  Sending you lots and lots of  .  I'm gonna sound like a right   but can that be spring as in just spring water in a bottle?  Hope those crystals are still working their magic for you.  

Welcome Gaia & Cath.

Thanks everyone for your  's &  's.  I really hope I am going to be proved wrong, but I don't think I will be.  WARNING ... TMI about to be typed ... constantly knicker watching!  Next to FF it seems to be what I spend most time doing  .

LizzyB - Thanks honey .... it's so fab to have the sun out - makes you feel  more  no matter whats happening.


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi Julie yes sorry I've got a built in water filter so i use the water from that if not use bottled spring water as it has fewer impureaties which can effect the crystals... and clean at regular intervals i try to do when sun is out!!! on the odd occasion take care hun debsxxx

hi gaia and cath and i hope all your wishes and dreams come true on your test days debsxxx

thanx Lizzie taking it easy and bleeding seems to have subsided a little dh is looking after me tonight and has booked wed off to come to hospital.. managed to get week off work doctors suggestion as i work on a busy ward and it filled me with dread to go back!!! 
hopefully crystals are doing their job keeping embies safe and snug debsxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I look forward to sharing my symptoms with you all!

Cath x


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Lizzy,

I am back again !

FET is due on the 8th April and test day on the 21st, please can you add me to your list. i am not looking forward to the 2ww again !!

see you all soon, good luck and    

bell xxx


----------



## filskit (Mar 29, 2008)

Hullo to everyone, only joined the site yesterday, so I think I'm finally on the right thread.

Actually got a BFP this afternoon - so astonished as I'd been spotting for most of yesterday. When the nurse phoned I couldn't quite take it in, as I'd reconciled myself to getting a BFN. Even had a large mug of coffee this morning after abstaining for a month! 
My HGC /HCG(?) levels are at 20, so the clinic wants me back on Wednesday because they're quite low (a score of above 15 is considered a positive result). Still in a state of shock.  
My thoughts are with you Sally  , and Julie I'm sending     
Sorry for not sending messages to everyone else on the thread,but head is a bit scrambled so had better stop typing before complete wuffle emerges
Have booked more acupuncture for tomorrow. Will keep you all posted. Fingers crossed  

Fee bee
Xx


----------



## sleepybird (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone and welcome to the     of the 2WW board! it may be   but it's full of   and everyone has supported me through this awful wait.

Debs - please try not to worry too much about the spotting. you did the right thing and went to the clinic straight away. hopefully the cyclogest is just what you need. actually, stopping the cyclogist is worrying me. my clinic obviously is of the opinion that we should stop at day 14 but many ladies on 2WW say they take it for weeks after and i'm just worried that i should too. i'm waiting for them to call me back so i can discuss it with them. i'm   that everything will be ok x 

sally - so sorry to hear your news. i hope evrything works out really soon x   

Gaia66 - personally (not that i know very much!) i wouldn't worry about period pains. Most ladies seem to have written something about having them and they seem to happen at different times for everyone

Julie - that Indian head massage sounds amazing. i think they should be part of fertility treatment to get us all nice and relaxed. we certaily deserve treats!  and don't be too sad. i felt exactly the same last friday and it all turned out ok in the end (so far,  ). sending you loads of     

Congratulations fee bee on your       . i bet you're on   and make sure you look after yourself. 

Take care everyone
SB x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies

Thought I'd best post quickly before DH gets home, because I won't be about tonight as it's our 7th Wedding Anniversary and if I spent the night on here I think I wouldn't make it to the 8th  

Sleepybird - Thank you so much for your support honey.  If only things like massage/acupuncture/yoga were part of the cost of treatment ... we might not need this thread though  

Feebee - Well welcome and I guess you'll be off to another thread now.  Congratulations on that BFP - another great piece of news for this thread to keep us all  .  Hope that HCG level starts rising for your test on Wednesday.  Thanks also for the positive thoughts & prayers.

Debs02 - Really glad to hear you managed to get the week off work to relax, and that DH is taking brilliant care of you.  Thanks for the info about cleaning crystals, but alas the sun has vanished here for today.

Bell26 - Good luck for the 8th.

So, hope everyone has good evenings and sweet dreams.  Will catch up once I'm home from work tomorrow (alas no chance to log on during work).  Take care everyone.  's,  's,  's &  's for us all.


----------



## josiem (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Hope you don't mind me popping in? 

Had my ET on March 20th, been on dreaded TWW and it has been so hard. Due to test tomorrow, unfortunately started spotting today so I am taking that as a bad sign  I think it may be over for me and DH- he is so sad today and it is breaking my heart. I keep telling myself that it would have been a miracle to get BFP on our 1st attempt- but doesn't make me feel better.

It does give me great hope when I hear about BFP's on this site- so congrats to all you lucky ladies 

LOL

Julie(think there are alot of Julie's on here!!)


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi ladies

I hope I can join this 2WW  , I had my ET today and had 1 blast and a Morula (stage just before blast) put back.  Because embies are 5 days old my 2WW is only actually 9 days long.  I test on the 9th April.

Congratulations to all those on this thread who have got a BFP and my heart goes out to those with BFN  .

Here's to the 2ww madness. 

cindy.


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Evening

*Julie (Josiem)* - welcome to the thread and good luck for testing - there are literally loads of ladies on this site that have got BFPs after spotting so don't lose heart yet 

*Cindy  * - welcome to the thread and good luck with staying sane!  

*Julie  * -  Enjoy your meal out

*Fee-bee* -    

 to everybody else on this thread - head is a bit mashed tonight!

Sarah x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Julie* ~ definately better to have the sun out.....even went out in the garden planting today  Have a very 

*Debs* ~ well done on getting the time off.....feet up hun 

*Hi Bell* ~ welcome back.....hope the FET goes well  

*Hi Julie* ~ welcome to you too....i really really hope it's good news for you tomorrow   

*Hi there Cindy* ~ welcome to the 2ww madness too....loads of luck  

*Hi SB and Sarah* 

*Fee-bee* ~ hi there. Congratulations for today.....everything crossed for Wednesday  

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

For everyone testing over the next week...



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Just off to do my diary and thought I would just pop on here first. 
Julie    
Hi Cindy sending lots of    your way too. I test on 10th - if I manage to hold off !! 
Fee bee - brill news, hope all is well on Wed.  
Hi everyone else 
[fly]                  [/fly]
Off to do diary now - not that much to report. No news is good news I hope. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi everyone hope you are feelin well glad to say bleeding and spotting is getting lighter.. still taking cyclogest upped to three a day for couple of days also putting them round the back...i know tmi but it has made a difference and you get the full dosage.. i read on here also that some poeple find it irritates the cervix causing spotting... well another day of rest and mum is on day duty till dh gets home..

good luck for all you girls testing today luv debsxxx


----------



## bev bulgria (Mar 29, 2008)

hi ladies
I'm testing on the 7th april please can you add me to your list 

bev


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Can I join you?

Doing a natural FET cycle - had ET yesterday - one day 2 embie put back.

Test day 14th April.

Went completely   on the 2WW last time, but FF kept me going    so here I am again.

Wishing you all much   and hoping that you all get a lovely BFP    

Bec  x


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Debs - glad to hear that the spotting has subsided and that you have got your feet up

Bev - welcome to the thread - we will be testing on the same day  

Bec - welcome to the thread - hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too  

        and   to all


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Debs glad the spotting has eased off.  Please get plenty of rest. 

Bev & Bec welcome to thread.

I am on day 2 off the 2WW and feeling quite positive so far.  Found out I have no frosties but feel wont be needing them as I will have my family from this cycle.

Off to get some brekkie now.

cindy.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Cindy -  glad to hear youre so positive!

Hi Macmillan - all the best for the 14th!

Bev - Hi, my official test day is the 9th April!

Debs02 - I am on day 6 of this 2ww and have been having really bad af type pains on an off but today so far am feeling normal.  I am also using the cyclogest (back door) have always used them front door every other cycle but have found them easier this time around and less messy!!

Hi Tiny21 - hope I manage to hold off the testing too, as long as af doesnt show up before then!!

Fee bee - congratulations!!

Hi Cindy - we test on the same day aaahhh!! - what symptoms have you been having so far?

Hi to everyone else!

Cath x


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi there..

clucky chick  thanx for that not ong for testing and thanxs for keeping my spirits up dering the longest   of my life... sending loads of     so you get a   on the 7th and take care

bevwelcome and good luck also for the 7th sending    at least this site stops us going  take care...

bec welcome to the thread sending   and    you get a bfp..

cindy thanx hun and i will sending   for your  for your test date.. 
debsxxx


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi cath like you i was using them front door and dont think i was getting full dose.. relax you are doing everything you can i've had af pains all through and if you try to read to much into it it sends you  

sending loads of    

asking the    to look over you   
take care debsxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Morning girls (just morning if I type quickly!)
Well - I seem to have put the wrong test day - according to my calendar, which I updated after getting home from the clinic says 9th!!   Feel a bit silly now - I think they said 2 weeks from 1st insem as they do 2 consecutive days - oh well, if I get that far with no AF     and no spotting I will be feeling really happy - will see how I feel next week. 
Hi Debs - keep taking it easy, take care.
Bev and Becs     welcome to you and good luck. Bev & Tiger - looks like we all share a test day - now that I have revised mine         

Hi to anyone I have missed and apologies!
Here's lots of luck for us all. 
[fly]                                [/fly]
Lots of love and 
Tiny xx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi

Can I be added please - 3rd cycle of clomid and on the 6th day past ovulation so am due to test the 9th April. Am hoping by posting here it may send some     vibes our way! 

Good luck to all about to test xx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Tiger

No real symptoms as yet as embies went back yesterday -day 5 transfer.  Before went in I had a heavy pulling sensation in my tummy and my boobs are quite heavy and tender and I have porn star size nipples. Other than that nothing yet.  I was told by the embryologist that they would not start implanting till day 7-10, so I will be waiting with baited breath.  Do you have any symptoms and what day did you have your transfer?  

Hi Gizmo123 - You have the same test day as Tiger and me, so  .

cindy


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi gimo123

You are also testing on the same day as me and a few of the other girls.

Sending    to us all.

Hi Cindy - I too have very full boobs, not sore though but are very veiny!! I had my transfer last wednesday and have been having frequent af pains am just praying she doesnt show up!!


Cath x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

HI Gizmo and welcome - you share my test day as well       let's hope it is a good day or we will resist early testing     
No real symptoms for me yet either way. 
Just about to have my lunch!!!

Catch you all later
Tiny


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi thanks for the welcomes - it looks like there is a lot of us waiting for the 9th April!!!!!   

I am dreadful for analysing everything at the mo - I've had bloating and lower ab pains for 2 days now - not had that the last 2 months so trying to stay   - we shall see.

Love luck and   to all xx


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

not been on in a few days,  just got a BFN, staying positive have to call clinic on fri to discuss next tx, still have a few more trys at IUI before going onto IVF so keeping everything crossed one of them works.

Thinking of everyone testing over next few days - goodluck x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Marmalaldeboo - so sorry to hear of your BFN.  Good idea to try and stay positive and hear what the clinic has to say - sending you a big hug! 

Cath x


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hiya

I hope you dont mind me joining you all. Ive had my 2nd FET on thursday - 27th. I now need to wait till the 14th april for test day. Ive been getting some niggly pains and feel as if im analysing everything. Im just glad i can get on here - only got computer working today. 

marmaladeboo - so sorry to hear about your BFN   

Sending you all                           

Sam xxx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

A BIG WELCOME TO YOU SAM.  GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR 2WW.  .

Cindy.


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm testing on the 9th April which is next wednesday  .  Me and DH have been going through IVF at Liverpool Women's Hospital.  How come when you go on two weeks holidays it goes really quickly but these two weeks seem to be dragging.  Now I know what they mean when they say plan things.  Luckily, I'm away this weekend and I pick up my new kitten next week.


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to the newbies - can not believe how many seem to be testing on the 9th April 

Marmaladeboo - sorry to read your news  

Watchign Eastenders at the mo - sooo wierd seeing all the old timers like Janine and Ricky and Bianca!


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sam - welcome to the 2ww!!

Hi Srowtree - snap - quite a few of us are due to test on the 9th - have you been having any symptoms?

Hi eveyone else - how is everyone feeling.

Am feeling quite positive today which is unusual for me but then I dont like to get too positive just in case I tempt fate!! How your mind does crazy things on this wait!!   to everyone.

Cath x


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, very bloated, feels like AF is coming and also sore boobs.  I suppose I should hold out a little longer but just want to test.

Good luck to everyone

Sarah


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah - those all sound like really positive signs but dont test too early!!

Ive not had sore boobs this time around, although have plenty of af pains and my boobs have increased and tonight I noticed that they have become incredibly veiny and also all my veins are up on my stomach - dont know if this is due to the drugs or not

Roll on next week.

Cath x


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

My DH seems to think my bloating, being irritable and sore boobs is down to the drugs.  He might well be right but can't wait to stop taking them.  I am away this weekend visiting my god-daughter so hopefully will take my mind off testing.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Marmaladeboo - I was wondering where you were sweetheart, and I am so sorry to hear you got a BFN  . Your post sounded like you just picked yourself straight up, but I wonder if that's really quite how it was, so lots of  's coming your way anyhow.  Take care and be kind to yourself.  

Debs - Glad to hear things are easing up a bit honey ...... keep resting and enjoy the time off work.

Tiny - Thanks for all the  's honey, but I'm fairly sure AF is on her way ... what a birthday treat that will be  .  I was getting excited earlier today because it's day 23 and I've not really had the usual signs.  Well that was up till tonight, when I'm getting the full on cramps and everything (just feel like   which is usual).  At least it wasn't a wasted IUI attempt.  We have 2 more attempts at IUI, then that's it for us.

Welcome to everyone else joining the 2ww'ers here.  Lots of  's to you all and hope you manage to sneak in a 2008 baby.

Catch up with you all soon,
's &  's.


----------



## josiem (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi ladies
Just a quickie from me- got our today- so sad   . We are back on waiting list for next TX, we are self funding again and wait is still 6months. Feel I need time to get back to my old self- I have best DH in the world, he has been a sweetheart 
Good luck everyone
LOL
Julie xx


----------



## cat77 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Girls 
 Can i join in   i'm the dreaded and exciting      at the mo  i had EC on the 21.03 and then ET 24.03. We got 11 eggs, 7 mature enough and 4 fertilised 2 fab grade 1 8 cells onboard  and test day is Sat 05.04   
Its the longest 2wks of my life.Had lots of symptoms including large sore veiny()() feelings that af is coming and nauseous and headaches since sun.Not a lot really 

Reading all your posts has helped to keep me sane! THANK YOU

Sending you all        

Cat xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Cat

Welcome to 2ww madness! Not long to wait now until your test date! 

Axxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Josiem - so sorry to hear of your bfn, sending you a big hug 

Hi Cat - good luck for test day.

Hi to everyone else.

Cath x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Morning girls - BFN - . I've had spotting since Thursday & AF arrived fully by Sunday. I think my DP has been more hopeful than me that one of the little embies would survive, but I've had a feeling all along that it didn't work. Had felt VERY positive this cycle, but just knew in the 2WW that it wasn't a ++. I am shocked they didn't stick because I didn't think we had trouble with that bit !!

Not sure if we'll do it again, I want to, but DP is not quite so sure. We're going to take time out & enjoy time together. Took us 18months to do it again last time, but I think with me being 40 this year that we'll go again quicker IF we're going to.

Good luck to you all & thanks for so so much support. It would have been EVEN worse if you'd not been here.

Sally xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Morning girls. 
Sorry Sally that it didn't work    
Good luck Cat on Saturday - not long now      
Julie (Josiem) - so sorry for you    

Going to be a bit selfish now and do a me post - having a bad  day  day for some reason. I couldn't get to sleep last night - my head just wouldn't stop thinking through things - this 2ww   . Had a couple of   already this morning and haven't done that for ages - don't know what it is. I think it is just this 2ww - actually driving me    , I think I have now convinced myself that it hasn't worked, for no real reason just how I am feeling I think - it isn't helping that it is hols at the moment so haven't got a class of 35 to keep my mind on other things but feel quite down now. I just want a positive sign but what - most positive signs can also be read as negative and I know that but this is so hard. Sorry guys just having a "moment", hoping it will pass. Might suggest to DP we go to cinema or something tonight - just to get away from the house, change of scene and all that. 
Dont want to depress you all but don't want to ring DP and   on phone!! I am sure it will get better, might have some retail therapy a bit later    I don't think we realise how tough this 2ww is on us - I feel so stressed - having a massage tomorrow but sometimes if I am feeling like this it just makes me want to   - I know she is a "therapist" and is great, I have told her about tx but not sure she would know what to do with that!! Also have blood test tomorrow  - need to feel a bit stronger for that else will   again. I am sure it will pass, sorry to depress!!

Lots of love and     to everyone. 
Those of you due to test on 9th - are any of you going to test early??   
Does anyone know how long pregnyl takes to get out of your system? I had 5000 whatever they ares on Sunday. 

Tiny xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Sally - so sorry to hear of your BFN - mother nature can be so cruel.  Good luck for the future x

Tiny21 - I know how you feel, Im not so confident today, having real bad af pains and not feeling too positive.  Just want to get to the weekend without af showing up and if I feel i have really strong significant symptoms then I may test early??

Cath x


----------



## cat77 (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Girls 

Marmaladeboo,Josiem + Sillylilly i'm soo sorry to here off your BPN sending you lots of  

Goodluck to all the girls testing soon.     .Will get to know you all soon.

Hi Tiny21 i know it's hard but try not to be so hard on yourself, try keeping yourself busy. It's sometimes hard to stay postive and have the energy to do anything and get out the house i'm the same my dh wanted to go for a pizza at the weekend there i couldn't be bothered but went anyway and felt much better for it.Also i think the pregnyl can stay in your body anything up to 14 days.

I was even crying watching eastenders last night. 

Catxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Tiny - The 2WW is awful. I tested early last time but only got a VERY faint ++on a really expensive test. I tested about 4 days early I think.  This time I started spotting on day 5 after ET & did a test about a day later, it was neg. I have spent the next few days desperately hoping it was a false neg & just prolonging the agony. From where I am now I would say don't test too early because you just prolong it by keep hoping it's false. BUT we are all different.

The trigger jab stays in your system for about a week, my clinic told me that & I did preg tests for a week after EC & they were positive until a week later. I had 6,500 iu Ovitrelle.

Tiger - Mother nature is very cruel isn't she ? I wish we could all just get our babies, that there would be no more sadness for any of us.  Got fingers crossed for everyone on here.

Cat - Thank you for your well wishes. Much appreciated & so nice to know that we're not alone when we are having a bad day xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello - can i join you?

Had 3rd IUI yesterday so due to test on 15/4.

Desperately hoping this one works  - last try at IUI for us, so if it fails we move on to IVF, which I'm terrified off! 

Hope you're all coping with the 2ww and not going too doolally!!   and   to you all.

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Dizzy one! We are also on last D - IUI before D - IVF - this is our 4th. I test on 9th, if I manage to wait that long. Welcome to the thread, lots of     on here. Let's hope it works. 
IVF terrifies me which is why we paid for one more IUI - really hoping this will work.  Good luck to you. 

Hi Sally, I will try and resist if things aren't taken out of my hands - thanks for info on the drugs going out of your system. 

I feel a bit better now - been out shopping - nothing exciting but nice to wander, about to have cuppa, feeling really tired, probably the   earlier - takes it out of you doesn't it? 

               to us all still waiting. Let's hope there are some BFPs coming. 
Tiny xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Tiny - so glad to hear you are feeling better, its amazing how much stressing and worrying makes you tired, you need to focus all that energy into being positive (easier said than done - its so easy to give out advice but harder to follow it yourself!!)

Hi Dizzy one - how you feeling?

Hi Sillylally - how are you hunny?

Hi Cat - good idea to do things to take your mind off everything thats why I chose to work this week.

Have been having af pains on and off all week but today they were the worst, all in my back area and I think my boobs are getting sore (could be all the prodding on my behalf though!) dont want my imagination to run away with me but am desperately trying to cling to any positive signs but again it could also be a negative sign - this is driving me 

Hi to everyone else.

    to us all 

Cath x


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Tiny

Gosh not long for you to go - sending you lots of   and  .

Good to hear from someone else whose scared of IVF! It just seems such a huge process in comparison to IUI. I thought IUI had ben a real tie and an absolute emotional roller coaster, but my Doctor effectively told me I haven't seen anything yet (in a nice way obvioulsy ). That really worried me 

Here's hoping neither of us ever have to find out about the delights of IVF!

Good luck to everyone -   all round.

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladies 

So sorry for lack of personals today.  Busy day (birthday) and only checking in quickly.

Starting to get the birthday present I didn't want .... yes, AF decided to start showing it's symptoms today, so once again I'm not gonna make it to test day.    And I'm another year older  .

I'm going to go before anyone catches my miserable mood, but I wanted to say hello everyone.  ''s to all those having a tough day (like me) and hello to everyone else.

Hope I can catch up a bit more tomorrow, but by then I'll probably be back of the 2ww thread anyway!.

Take care everyone, have good evenings.  's &  's.


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry to see those that have got their BFN today, I agree life can be so cruel, especially when we think that having a baby is something that will just happen when we are ready.  It has to be our turn soon.  .

Today I also feel a little wobbly.  Went to work and that was okay, but been having lower tummy pains and in the car on the way home I experienced a lower backache - signs of AF.  In my past tx I have never bled early but I believe the feelings I have are the same.  I am hopeful still (have to be) as the embryologist said that the symptoms are similar - so I guess will wont really know until we do the pee stick test.  I am going to try to avoid testing early, but if I cant it will be Sunday, dh does not know this though as he would be quite upset.

To all my fellow 2ww's please, please hang in there, we must not give up.
Repeat after me:-
I will be a mummy
I will be a mummy
This is working
This is working.

    

cindy.xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Cindy - I too felt that I would test Sunday if AF doesnt show her ugly head, however, do you think 3 days early is too early to test?? You're the same as me today with af pains in my lower back - it feels almost like muscle ache - do you think this is af coming??

Hi Julie - Happy Birthday.  When is your test day?  have you started bleeding? it may not be bad news, try to stay positive.  When I got my BFP with my dd the week later I started bleeding and thought Id lost her, however she was fine and I continued to bleed right through pregnancy, it can happen so dont start to think the worst until you know for sure.  Chin up x

Cath x


----------



## scootergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all

Could I be added to the list please?

Had IUI basting today and test date is April 20th.

Good luck all! xx

Scootergirl


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Scootergirl - welcome, you are in very good company here, they'll look after you.

Tiny & Tiger - Thanks for your wishes, I'm doing OK. Got so many good friends & a wonderful DP. We've booked to have a weekend away for his 40th in May, can't wait. Some time out to just be together with no phones, doorbells etc.

Hi everyone else. xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Sally and Josiem sorry to hear your news    my thoughts are with you

Julie, thanks i'm doing ok, i know my last post sounds as though i wasn't too bothered, did   lots, i think its a survival technique, if i beat myself up with what ifs, i don't think i would be able to face another cycle x

sending   and   to everyone else on 2ww


----------



## andic (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wondered if I could join you all during the 2ww. I had EC on 31/3 and ET today 2/4, testing date is 14/4 please little one stay with me.        

Good luck to all, may AF Never show  !!!!

I am sorry for all of you who were not blessed, stay strong

Take care

Andi C xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

marmaladeboo - Hi sweetie, how you doing ?  It is very hard isn't it, when you get a neg you have all sorts of emotions. I feel anything from crying to laughing (which I think is a leftover emotion from the 2ww madness) to crying, screaming etc.  I go from trying to make people think it doesn't matter to just breaking down & it seems to be the worst thing in the world.

Andic - Hi & welcome. I'm just about to leave the board because my 2WW has finished. Good luck for yours & I'll pop back to see how you're getting on. xxxxx

Keeping busy & looking forward to time away with my lovely DP.

xxx Sally xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Just a quick one, just been out for an impromptu meal with DP - very nice!

Hi again Scootergirl - good luck   
Cindy - I like the mantra - might try that, still    lots though.  Tiger and Cindy - I have got Sunday in my head but wonder if the pregnyl will still be in system - if I get that far! We are naughty though and we might regret it  , I will have to see how I feel. 
Marmaladeboo - You sound like you are doing really well     I don't think I posted on here for a while after my BFNs just wanted to shut myself away really.  
Take care Sally - it is all totally normal I   earlier because of the stress of the 2ww I think - it is all too much to cope with really - Mum always says to me how strong she thinks I/we am/are and I think - yes actually I am!! You are too.     Well, we all are just to be here on this rollercoaster.      to us all  
Hi Andi and welcome - no AFs here please. Good luck to you. 

                       

Night all and thanks for your support on my wobbly day.  
Tiny xxxx


----------



## tambo (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All,
Was hoping to join this thread. I'm in the dreaded 2WW. This is my 4th 2WW and it still doesn't get any easier. If anything am analysing every minute twinge in my body even more.
I had 2 hatching blastocysts transferred on the 27th and have to take a pregnancy test Saturday.
Have already failed miserably in trying to be sensible and wait until then and have done 4... all negative   
Have stomach pains, sore boobs and brown discharge which is pretty gross. Am convinced am about the get my AF so am pretty tearful. Am trying to be calm and positive but failing!
Has anyone who's been pregnant via IVF (ICSI) had these symtoms and gone on to have a BFP?
Sorry to hear about all those with BFN, I know how it feels. Keep trying!
Good luck everyone, am beaming lots of positive thoughts out there.
Tamsin 
P.S. This site is fantastic, reading these posts has really helped.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Tamsin
Can't help you with your query - try Peer Support you usually get quite quick responses there or post a new post within 2ww. 
Sending you lots of      and have blown you some bubbles. 
Keeping everything crossed for you. 
Tiny xx


----------



## tambo (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you Tiny! I appreciate your help!


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi everyone..
just wondered if i cud join this thread..im on my first 2ww and im soooooo scared..test date 11th april 

any advice on how to think positive or remain sane!!

good luk to all of us..

emsy xx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to all the new 2ww's

No advice on keeping sane - other than giving into the madness emsy with Fertility Friends - this keeps you sane in a strange sort of way.  

Tiger - I mentioned to dh about testing early - he said no.  must wait till the day.  We only have 6 sleeps to go now. . I have no cramping this morning - but my morning cup of tea tasted funny but this may be the steriods.  I will let you know how I get on later.  The embrylogist said that implantation takes place between day 7-10 so it should be happening now.  .

To all the 2WW's good luck and   to us all.

cindy.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi to all the newies - sorry dont have much time this morning for personals!!

Cindy - Im so unsure about testing, went to tesco this morning before work to buy a test and couldnt bring myself to do it - Im too scared!!  Last night I had the most horrendous backache, unlike anything Ive had before like af pains but not in my tummy and my boobs were painful.  Although I woke up this morning and nothing, no pain, no sore boobs - aaaahhh what is happening!!!!!  

Cath x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya  

I am currently on 12dpo from having DIUI.. yesterday I had erally sharp painful shooting type pains in my stomache area, is this a bad sign? Can anyone relate to this? It was quite painful I had to sit down... 

My tummy also feels like I have been doing sit ups? Really strage, exp whenI clench my stomach muscles
Thanks
Emma


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Morning girls
Hi Emma again (from IUI thread) - hope you get an answer soon. 
Tiger - I think your symptoms sound good I really do - I have none, apart from sore boobs but normally sore at this time, I think. 
Cindy I think my DP would say no if I suggested testing early - I wouldn't tell him - just go to loo and do it!!!
Emsy - I am afraid there is no way to keep sane through this   , it is an awful time, I remember my first, thinking I was doing OK, then when I got my BFN, apart from being distraught I also felt relieved that the 2ww was over - a huge sense of relief at knowing - not knowing is the worst isn't it. That sounds strange but I hadn't realised how tense I must have been during it - haven't felt quite like that on the others. Let's hope you get your BFP first time.    I think relax as much as you can and treat yourself is the only thing you can try and do. 
Hi Tamsin again  - hope you are doing OK today?   

              

Tiny xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Tiny - thanks for the vote of confidence - my only positivity is that on all my other 3 treatments, I didnt have any af pains and got BFN and also bled before I got to test day, around day 10, so if af can stay away for another couple of days, I will be a bit more relaxed!!

Hi Emma - Im like you (anaylsing every twinge), I dont think we can really know until we take that dreaded test!!

Hi emsy - you are only a couple of days behind me so know exactly how you are feeling - hang on in there!

Tam - good luck for Saturday I will be thinking of you - this is also my 4th 2WW (5th treatment) - why oh why am I here again!!!!

Sally - have a fab time away and try not to focus too much on the future, just go with the flow x

Hi Andy - welcome to the maddening world of the 2ww.

Hi to everyone else Ive forgotten to mention.

       to us all.

    let Spring 2008 be our time

Cath x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

Tiger ... thank's for your   words yesterday, but very sure this is my af.  It's day 25 which is about right, starting all the usual symptoms and just don't feel pg.  Don't want to do the t.m.i. thing and gross everyone out, but lots of dark brown stuff, lots of cramps and just really  .  I would just like to get to test day one month.

Tiny - Hope you are ok today honey.  Stay   honey ... another day closer.    

Sorry for lack of personals, but I'm feeling really   today.

Just been to our Church playgroup (which I had to run today), and nearly   there.  One of the older ladies who do teas/coffees just initiated a conversation with me about IVF and how her friend had been made a granny from an IVF baby this week.  She was talking about how tough it had been not being able to have a child naturally and how hard the processes had been.  Wonder if I have "I am infertile" tattooed on my forehead?  Sorry girls, but 1st day of af coming makes me really   and I just couldn't cope with hearing all that today.  I just hoped that if I didn't talk she would be quiet, but she just carried on.  How I didn't   I don't know.  Rant over.

Lots of  's &  's for all you ladies.  As soon as AF is properly here I guess I shall be saying ttfn till next month. XXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

HI Julie
    well done for not  .    for you. 

Tiny xxx


----------



## scootergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

I feel hard done by!

It's supposed to be a 2ww and I've been told not to test until 20th April - which is an *EIGHTEEN DAY * wait!

Hurrumph!

Does this mean I have to start my own thread "Two and a half ww"?


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Scootergirl - 18 days whaaattt?  Why do you have to wait so long?

Cath x


----------



## TracyS (Oct 17, 2007)

HI all,

Can i add myself to this thread, i need some luck??

I am currently on my first 2ww, testing on the 9th.  Have been off work for the week and made a nuisance of myself analysing every twinge and bubble in my belly, i am now going a bit mad as i don't know what to do with myself and cant wait for Wednesday!!!

2 grade 1 embies on board, i just pray they stay with us xxx

wishing you all luck with your 2ww    

Tracy


----------



## scootergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello Cath

I don't know why 18 days?! I have a long cycle when not medicated but still - sheesh!      I also timed it perfectly so  that I'm going to Paris the day after test day (which I calculated as being 14 days after basting) and now it turns out test day will be on the last day of my Paris trip - the whole point was I could drink and enjoy Paris if it was negative.    The best laid plans... 

Does anyone else have to wait longer than 2 weeks...?


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Tracy - its maddening isnt it this wait - we test on the same day as do a lot of other girls, are you going to be sneaky and test early or can you wait until the actual day how have you been feeling??

Scootergirl - oh no, cant believe your test day - oh well, maybe the parisian air will be a good infulence, not quite the same though as sitting on champs elysee drinking water is it?  much prefer to watch the world go with with a glass of red wine!!!  maybe if you feel the time is right you could test a day or two early ?

Cath x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey everyone..nice to b around people waiting aswell anyone else testing on the 11th?..

i have had no symptoms yet is this normal??

anyone else on their first icsi?

emsy xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

forgot to ask, i had 2 grade 2 embies put back is this good? x


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

TracyS - welcome to the madness that is the 2ww wait , I test as well on Weds,

Tiger - hunny how you doing symptom wise today.  I have no symptoms today, no cramping or back ache,  nothing, nada , niche .

Emsy2525 - when did you have your embies put back? I had some symptoms like AF pains but they have gone today.  Not sure if that is good or bad.  Your embies sound good to me.  

cindy


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Scootergirl - when I had my DIUI at Care they said wait 17 days - my clinic this time said 14 - I don't know why, seems strange.   for it. Just makes the wait even worse though doesn't it. 
Tracy - welcome, I am testing on 9th as well - would like to test a bit earlier but the views seem to be that the pregnyl might not have left my system so not sure I can risk it - a false positive would be awful and I wouldn't trust it. 
Cindy - I have had some cramps today but nothing unusual - I always want any positive symptoms to be different but from what everybody says they aren't! How cruel is that. Just lower stomach, AF type cramps so who knows. Nothing major though. 
Hi Emsy - good luck to you as well. 

Here's some positiveness for us all. Hi to anyone I have missed. 
              
Tiny xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone....fab to see so many new faces on here. Big hello to everyone......you'll find the list on page one of this thread. Loads of luck  

Marmaladeboo, Julie and Sally ~ i'm really so sorry to see your news.....sorry I wasn't about earlier to send my support but sending many many hugs now 

Julie ~ hugs for today and HAPPY BIRTHDAY for the other day....hope you had a lovely time 

Take care everyone       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy, Just had a good   and a soak in the bath, DH just cooking tea and I'm feeling a bit better now.  Birthday was busy but nice (except the Doc's visit first thing to discuss changing my HRT prescription  ).

Tiny - I still have everything crossed & sending up lots of  's &  's for you honey.

I'm so lost with all the lovely new ladies who've joined this thread, so big apologies for lack of personals but lots & lots of  's for you all.
XXXXX


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Julie - glad youre feeling better now and you had a nice birthday.

Cindy - same as you no pains today, massive cramping all day and night yesterday and then nothing today, although am still obsessing about my boobs - cant decide if their getting sore or not - how weird, we have exactly the same symptoms!!

Hi emsy - your embies sound perfect - all youve got do now is look after them!!

Tiny - sounds like were all experiencing same symptoms - lets hope its for a BFP!!!

Cath x


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Ladies I have had a miracle I have just got a BFP today 15 Dpo after getting a BFN on 13 DPO - have hope and your dreams will come true eventually - this was my last try - have faith in IUI.

Lots of luck to you all

Carrott


----------



## cat77 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Tam08 and emnjo we are all testing this sat the (5th April) how are you girls feeling??
I've turned into a bit of an emotional wreak today. I've started to cry everytime someone asked me how i was!!    soo sick off analysing every pain now..was thinking of doing a cheeky wee test tomorrow but DH is on nightshift so he's not so keen just in case it's a   what a crap night he would have.

lets hope it's a    

Hi carrott thats fantastic news    

Sending you all          

Catxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Carrott - so pleased for you - have put longer message and big CONGRATS on IUI thread. Miracles do happen. 

Cat - good luck for whenever you test.    
Tiger - I agree - fingers crossed.    

Hi to everyone else and                  

Look forward to seeing what tomorrow brings.  I think the risk that the pregnyl will still be in my system has made me decide I won't trust any test until official test day  !

Tiny xxxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HIYA girls
hope you don't mind me joining  
I'm on my 2ww and this is now my 2nd week, test on 8th April.
Am very nervous and am afraid of doing the test.
Am trying not to get my hopes up too much.
Have been getting a lot of heartburn and tummy feeling like my AF is going to come  

Wishing lots of      
Elisa xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

how r we all today...

carrott thats great news so happy for u..

im having bad day today convincing myself it hasnt worked cant get away from the negativity 

lots of   to you all

emsy xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Carrot - fantasic news on your BFP - all the luck for the future x

Emsy - it is easy to swing between positivity and negativity at this stage though it is completely out of our hands and if the time is right for us - it will happen x

Welcom Elisa - good luck for the 8th (one day before my test day) how have you been feeling?

Tiny - Ive not taken pregnl this time as I did an FET so think any result I get will be the 'true' result although seriously do not want to take the test!!  Had horrid dream last night that af came with a vengenance was horrid, took me a while to realise this morning it was a dream!

Cat - good luck for tomorrow.

Cath x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hiya...

yeah suppose it is out of our hands...what wil be wil be...fingers crossed...

anyone else on their first icsi cycle?

emsy xx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cath: I've been feeling ok through the week but negative, don't ask me why it's just everything fails for me.
Been TTC for over 8 yrs now with nothing, but am praying everyday  
Been having all these soreness in my breasts (I know it's the cyclogest) and a bloatedness in my tummy but today I have nothing, don't know if that's good or bad 

This 2ww goes on forever  , one thing we are still PUPO  
How is everyone today?
Elisa xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

You are right there ive just finished my 1st ww!!! cant believe ive got anuther week to wait...ive had no symptoms at all is this bad ??

i cant help thinking it hasnt worked..DP is telling me not to be so negative

emsy x


----------



## rshort (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm on 2WW wait for test on 9th April, first ICSI, have tested twice (sorry I know) both BFN.

Good luck, prayers and love to everyone on thier 2 week wait

Love Ruth


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ruth, how do you do it   I haven't got the guts to test, too scared it's going to be a negative.
Oh my days, am I the next one to test here? (8th April)


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

i totally agree how do you do it ruth..im soo scared.. dont think i wil be able to test on the 11th im sooo scared 

anyone testing today or over weekend?

  

emsy xx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I told my DH I don't want to test on that day but he told me you have to and phone them to tell the results.  
Emsy, good luck and sending you lots of       
My DH keeps saying to me also why are you so negative, I keep saying aloud that if it doesn't work than we can always try again and I don't want anyone coming up to me hugging me and crying. I guess I'm just building a barrier but deep down I will be soooo disappointed it will shatter me


----------



## rshort (Mar 28, 2008)

I tested because:-

1) i'm impatient
2) because they said not too (see above)
3) I wanted to see if last HCG injection was out of my system
4) all of the above

part of me wishes I hadn't, part of me is perhaps preparing  for the worst
FF only thing keeping me going

Love Ruth and prayers  and hugs  to everyone


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just wanted to say   as my AF is finally properly here.    Guess I will be around in about another 2 weeks (after my next iui), but you will all hopefully have moved onto the BFP thread by then.       

Carrott - Congratulations honey that is fantastic news.  It's always good to hear that other people get their miracles .... makes you keep going yourself.

Take care everyone, remember the   are watching so hold out till test day, and I wish you LOADS of luck with your results. 
's &  's.


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry julie   take care of yourself and your DH


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Julie - good luck for the future xx

Elisa - Im also dreading my test, Im due to test on the 9th April but I dont think Ill wait until then (unless af shows up).  Will prob test either Monday or Tuesday am so dreading it though, cant even bring myself to buy the test in the first place!!

Emsy and srshort - we are all in the same boat and am just counting down the days to get it over with so I know one way or another.  

This is my 4th time in this position!!!

Cath x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

julie good luck in the future  

emsy xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

What a thread this morning - real mixed feelings it seems. Sending some      to you all  - to me as well - wouldn't say I was feeling positive. 
Julie - sorry it was a def BFN - good luck for 2 weeks - not long to wait    , see you IUI thread. Take care. 
Elisa - welcome - this 2ww is awful, I test the day after you - if I get there, I am still convinced I won't get there.  I am simliar to you - have to protect yourself from the hurt of BFN so I find I can't be too positive else it will hurt more but deep down you always hope it will work out - so many emotions - you just have to deal with as best you can and don't beat yourself up over it. My counsellor used to say be kind to yourself - all that you are feeling is normal. Take care and   , good luck for Tue. 
Hi again Cath - Wed still seems a long way away doesn't it - I would love to test a day or so early but wouldn't believe it so is there any point?   I am still not convinced the pregnyl will be gone by Wed to be honest, reading some threads on here. But the clinic said test on Wed so if I get that far - it will be day 28 for me, I will test. I have had weird dreams recently - though I often do - but always about other people's babies - what is that about? 
Emsy     to you. 
Hi Ruth - you are joining Cath and I on Wed then?     the   will get you - when did you test? 
All I do know for sure is that this 2ww seriously messes with your head   - it's amazing we manage to get through more than one at all. 

I will send lots of luck to us all 

              
Love 
Tiny xxxx


----------



## rshort (Mar 28, 2008)

Tina

I had ET on the Wednesday 26th so tested on Tuesday 1st (Whose the April fool) BFN but thought at least injection is out of my system rang clinic who were quite patronising to be honest.  Tested again yesterday Thursday BFN, decided now what will be will be and sick of shelling out for expensive tests.

Didn't appreciate until coming on here all the ladies waiting for next Wednesday 9th - I know some of are going to be so disappointed and some some happy and even that seems hard.  I'll think of you all in my prayers later 

Love Ruth


----------



## bev bulgria (Mar 29, 2008)

hi ladies,
I think i would have been one of the next ones to test but unfortunatly had a visitor this morning, that damned a/f i don't like. 
feel really down and sad but got to keep my head above water and get myself prepared for next tx of ivf (they say 3rd time lucky eh)
good luck to all you other 2ww and i hope your dreams really do come true.
   
and wishing you all  great 
bev xx


----------



## rshort (Mar 28, 2008)

Bev

Words don't really cut it but just wanted to say thinking of you and sending you love, hugs  and prayers 

Love Ruth


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

bev 

thinking of you, like you say third time lucky    

emsy xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Bev    
Take care of yourself. Good luck for next time. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

another 2ww here well 18days 

i was going to post on peer support to ask why, i think it may be something to do with the medicated cycle had transfer the 3rd and they said test 21st. i said i was back to work then so got it changed to the 20th. 

this is my 3rd 2ww on the first one i tested 1 week early and was gutted when it was neg spend the next week feeling guilty and negative, prob didnt help so last time i had 18 day test again and i tested on day 13. im sure after 2 wks if it has worked will show up on a test so i will prob test on the 17th or 18th.

good luck xxx

hello tiger fancy finding you here. how you feeling? x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Julie ~ aw hun, i'm sorry the witch arrived....loads of luck for your next IUI 

Bev ~ many hugs to you too hun 

Cat, Tam and Emnjo ~         for tomorrow  

Hi Elisa, Keepinghope and Ruth ~ welcome to the thread and much luck to you all  

Carrott ~ wow congratulations. I'd just read your diary and then when I saw your update I was so pleased for you hun 

Bit of a rubbish catch up but we've got the builders in and reception is rubbish where I am at the mo  If i lose this post i'm goin to go 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry Bev  
We go through so much but we are ALL fighters and don't give in
Take care


----------



## scootergirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Advice please!  I've had belly ache and stomach upset since basting on Tues - has anyone else suffered similar symptoms? (I've been suffering tonsilitus but can't see it's connected to a bad tum).


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi
I'm testing on Wednesday and have had belly ache & cramps since ET.  I'm on Day 9 now so hopefully things have worked out.  This is my first time on IVF and it's been rather stressful.

Big  's to everyone.

Sarah


----------



## bev bulgria (Mar 29, 2008)

hi ladies
just to say thanks for your love and support.

bev


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sarah, this is my first IVF and also I was getting stomach cramps and bad heartburn since ET but today I never got anything, don't know if that's good or bad   I'm testing Tuesday.
I think we're analysing everything, I'm a worrier.
Just you hate it when everyone tells you to relax


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah I've given up over analysing everything.  Just enjoying it now.  Having my hair cut tomorrow, visiting my god-daughter, sister & parents.  Other than that just relaxing until Wednesday.


----------



## cat77 (Mar 30, 2008)

girls

Hi Tiger Thanks for your well wishes its really appreciated   Goodluck for the 9th  

Hi Lizzyb Thank you also for my best wishes, fingers crossed eh   

Hi Sarah Best of luck on the 9th     

Welcome Elisa Goodluck for the 8th    

Hi Tiny21 Best wishes for the 9th     
Hope you all manage to stay away from the   until test day.

Hi Julie and Bev girls im so sorry, can't imagine how your feeling, Goodluck for the future.  

Hi Emsy 2525 I'm testing tomorrow feel quite excited and very nervous... just want to plan ahead living in limbo at the mo..DH can't believe i've not tested by now because im so impatient,but just don't want to see that BPN. 

Hi too everyone else i've missed.  


cat xx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi everyone

It has been a real mix of emotions on here today,  I had a proper wobbly this morning   snotty nose the lot.  Convinced myself it has not worked again, I am a failure, my body is all wrong.  You name I thought it.  However, have managed to pick my self-pity up and put it back in the bin where it belongs and I am back with the PUPO.

I cant believe how many of us are testing on the 9th.   .

Hope we can all have a peaceful and blessed weekend.

cindy.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow - cant believe how busy it is here since my last post ummm I will try and remember everyone.....

Cindy - Ive been through those feelings too (think we all have) only a few more days left and we'll know - are you going to wait until the 9th? Im definitely going to test early, cant wait until then!!

Cat - all the very best for tomorrow hun - will be thinking of you x

Srowntree - have a lovely day tomorrow, my dd is staying with my mum over the weekend so I too shall be indulging in some pampering and much needed rest!!

Elisa - Ive been having bad cramping since ET too and today I woke up feeling completely fine, apart from the swollen belly so I think it is normal to feel confused!!

Hi Scootergirl, Lizzy, emsy and Tiny and anyone else Ive forgotten!!

Keeping hope - what can I say Im addicted!
    To us all

Cath x


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Cath
Don't worry I will enjoy my day tomorrow.  I have bought the most cutest pair of Baby Ugg boots for my god-daughter.  They are from 8-16 months so will take her through the winter.  Can't wait to see them on her feet tomorrow.  Also next Friday I pick up my new kitten so have things either side of Wednesday to take my mind off things.  Are you testing early or waiting until the day?

Take Care
Sarah


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sarah - bought my dd a pair of Ugg boots just before Easter (in actual fact she is wearing them in the photo although you cant see her feet!) and they are absolutely lush - I love them although cream is not a very practical colour.  Im sure your god daughter will love them.  Fab news about your new kitten too!! I dont think I will wait until test day (as long as af doesnt show up) will probably test Monday.  I tested a day early last time and got a strong positive so I think one or two days early will still show the accurate result.  How about you?

Cath x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cath, love your avatar pic, little Ruby is so pretty  
these last few days are going so slowly!!!! can't take it


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Cath
Not sure if I'm going to test early or not.  I hope she does like them.  So far still got all the bloating and very sore boobs but other than that no spotting or anything.

Sarah


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi girls 

haven't been on for a while.  Been really struggling to stay positive.  Testing on Monday.  Feel like the witch might be about to put in a appearance though   

Sending some                                          to us all x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Clucky chick, please try to stay possitive 
That   better not show her ugly face here   
All the best for Monday


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

To everyone still waiting - NO AFs here please.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Elisa - thank you she truly is my precious 'miracle'.  I know what you mean about these last few days, went to bed exhausted last night but woke at 1am and couldnt get back to sleep (hence the early post!) cant stop thinking about the test!!

Sarah - bloating and sore boobs is a really good time.  Thats why Im worried, last time I had really sore boobs and knew it was a sure sign, however this time around I havent so dont know??

Clucky Chick - all the best for Monday - think I will test Monday too.    to all of us x

Tiny - all the best chicks - lets hope we are all celebrating next week!!!!

Cath x


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for your positive vibes girls but I really do think it's all over for me    Monday will confirm it but I pretty much know already.  Good luck to anybody testing over the weekend


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey clucky chick

Why do you think its all over? as long as af doenst show up, you're in with a fantastic chance.  Youve had 2 really good embies placed on board so why shouldnt it work?  It is so easy to swing between positivity and negativity - I do that myself.  Last night I was convinced it had worked but this morning I dont think it has.  Ive got to be realistic, I only had one embryo transferred that was only 50% viable, it lost 3 cells during thawing and freezing process so the chances for me are quite small - but we cant give up hope - it happens for some people so why not us!!!  Sending you a big    Im sure youll be fine x


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks chick but I got up this morning and tested negative and then within half an hour af arrived full flow just to doubly confirm it!

Really hope it works for you


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh chicks - Im so sorry, mother nature can be so cruel.    my thoughts go out to you x


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Cheers x


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Girls

Would you mind if I joined you?  I had IVF last September and got a BFP, all good at 8w4days with a beautiful heart beat, but when I went for my routine 12 week scan my baby had left us for heaven,we were absolutely deverstated.  I am now on my 3rd cycle of IUI with clomid and test date is thursday 17th April and on the dreaded 2ww again!!!


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Clucky chick   I'm so sorry


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hiya angel baby  
so sorry to hear that, welcome to the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Angel baby - sorry to hear of your bad luck - welcome (again) to the world of madness - you are in good company!!!

Cath x


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome Angel baby - wishing you all the luck in the world for your  .

Tiger - how you doing today?  I have decided not to test now till the 9th.

cindy.


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

just hate this testing thing, I wish we didn't have to and the clinics or hospitals did this for us. We wait 2 whole weeks for a 2 min test.
Going crazy here AWWWWWW


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Cluckychick so sorry it hasn't worked     take care of yourself. 

Angel - welcome, what a horrible time you must have had, let's hope this 2ww ends in a BFP for you       
Elisa - hang in there, not long now. 
Cath - I am same as you last night felt quite positive (as much as I dare let myself), then this morning feel all negative again. Everytime I go to the loo and all is good I feel a step closer but it is a serious obsession now as is analysing everything.  Boobs sore and had AF cramps yesterday but just wonder if AF is getting ready to come - not long now to wait I suppose . I don't know whether to test tomorrow but clearly understanding if it is BFP it is the drugs still in my system - not sure. 
Cindy  - good for you for waiting - I might just wait, I really don't know. What is the point of testing early if the drugs are still there?    I don't know, I know I sound mad!             
Hi to everyone else. 
Love
Tiny xxxx


----------



## gaia66 (Aug 8, 2006)

Unfortunatly BFN

Gaia


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

so sorry Gaia, ny thoughts are with you. 
Tiny xxxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm deeply sorry   Gaia


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Clucky and Gaia  Really so sorry....many hugs xxx

Hi Angel Baby ~ welcome to the thread.I'm so very sorry for your loss....can't even begin to imagine how awful. Sending much love and luck  

Hope todays testers are getting good news       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Gaia - Im so sorry  

Tiny - I know Im going completely .  Feel fine today, tired (but that is due to lack of sleep) no sore boobs or cramping but so far no AF which is good, dont usually make it past day 10 before having a bleed so thats one good thing!

Cindy - I think I am positive I will test Monday!!  I finally did it, just gone and bought a test but dont want to bring it in the house (in case I tempt fate) so it is sitting in my car as we speak/write!! Am I   or what??


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Cath and Cindy
It really is driving me potty now - said to DP earlier why don't you ever ask me how I feel - he said well you would tell me wouldn't you!!! Duh... Anyway cramps again today, boobs still sore. Went to loo when out shopping convinced something had started - luckily it hadn't but it really is torture now - I think this is my worst 2ww in terms of my head and how I am coping. I bought tests yesterday but then realised I had some!! 
Please let us have BFPs   Keep your chins up!!
Tiny xxxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW your going crazy  
I don't feel no symptons   my boobs are huge and sore but this is the cyclogest (as soon as took this this happened, is anyone else taking cyclogest?
Tiger don't think your crazy ..... we all are


----------



## Nicnak (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Do u mind if i join u all, I had my IUI on friday so thats me officially on 2ww although I've not to test until the 21st which makes it 16 days 

Good luck to everyone 
XxXx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Nicnak and welcome to this madness!!
Good luck to you, keep    
Tiny xxx


----------



## cat77 (Mar 30, 2008)

girls i got a     today at the clinic..We are over the moon,   i did a test before going to the clinic and had a positive result in 15 sec just wanted to prepare us before we went. We self funded so we had so much resting on it with none frozen to fall back on.      .

Gaia and Cluckychick so so sorry to hear your news.    goodluck for the future. x

 to all the girls testing soon    


Cat xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Cat - fantastic news - you must be over the moon xxx Congratulations.

Nicnak - welcome hunny - you are in good hands on this thread!

Cath x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Cat
Brill news         to you, let's hope you have started some really good luck on here. Congratulations. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## cat77 (Mar 30, 2008)

I really hope i have Tiny we need some   on here, all the best.

Cat xx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cat great news


----------



## Nicnak (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Cat congratulations on ur   

Lets hope this wee thread has a lot more to come    

Lots of love to u all


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone - today has got to be my worst day so far on this 2ww! woke up this morning feeling very pessimistic, really dont think it has worked now, dh told me to take the test but cant bring myself to do it.  My boobs are still there although no soreness and my bloating appears to have disappeared so no belly!!  Feeling really down and sorry for myself - is it just me or does anyone else wonder 'why me? what have I done to deserve this'?  We have a lovely house, good jobs, nice people, yet all the luck seems to happen to others, shall we say 'less fortunate than us' (a nice way of putting it)!  

Sorry for my rant girls - just having 'one of those days'!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tiger, don't worry, your just having a bad day   I get like that too. Try to do something to take your mind off the brain working overtime. Tomorrow will hopefully be a good day, these few days left are the worst I think  
DH has booked me in to have a back massage and a facial on Monday because he knows that will be the worst day for me as testing on Tuesday. I really appreciate it but think he's cushioning the blow  
but at least I'll be relaxed for the day.
I do feel the same hun, I've been TTC for over 8 yrs now.
Take care 
Elisa xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Elisa - thanks for your well wishes, been holding it together quite well over this 2ww I think being in work has helped but this weekend Ive been kinda just lollying around the house as my dd is with my mum and Ive not really had any distractions so my brain is working overtime - I just dont think I can face seeing anymore negative test results so am just hoping for a sign that it has worked before taking the test!! My official test day is Wednesday but dont think I will hold out until then!!  I know Im lucky enough to have my dd as other people havent been so fortunate Im just so upset that this is the route we have to go down!!

Good luck for Tuesday - have you had any more symptoms?

Cath x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Morning
Cath - Don't apologise for ranting, that is what this is here for. Sorry you are feeling down - I know what you mean it is such a waiting game, somehow the mornings seem really hard, I feel more negative then and late at night sometimes. I cannot get to sleep at the moment at all.

I have been off the full 2ww because it is school hols and it has been so much worse. Sending you lots of       Not long now but that doesn't help does it - I just keep thinking that the wicked witch is going to turn up. I did do a test this morning (I will post on peer support) - I only did it to see if pregnyl had gone from my system - it appears it has as it was negative - I just wanted to be confident of any test I do on Wed and not wonder if it is the drug still. Felt a bit naughty   doing it but that is honestly the reason. If it had been positive I would have assumed drug - though I would have got a bit excited if I am honest!   It is too early though and I know that. I am back at work tomorrow not looking forward to it at all as I feel so on edge. At least you are not alone.  I keep prodding my boobs and they are still sore but this is not unusual. 

Hi Elisa - sending you    and    for Tue - enjoy your pampering tomorrow. 

Hi everyone else sending lots of                          

Lots of love Tiny xxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tiger, no symptoms   what can I say   I can't think straight.
Tiny, I keep thinking that the   is a coming. Knowing her she will appear after the test just to tick me off. I just feel negative, I just want this 2ww to be over. When do you have to test?

Hoping and praying that everyone here gets there dreams come true,


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

well done Cat


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Just popping in because I shouldn't really be about ... after the hideous AF showing her ugly face yesterday (finally).  Just wanted to say hello really.

 to Cat.

Elisa1/Tiger - Stay   my loves, not long now and then you could be joining Cat.    

Tiny - Hello honey.  .  Hope you are OK apart from the 2ww driving you nuts.  Don't blame you at all for testing ... you give a very convincing case for doing it.   Seriously, it does make sense. Pity you have to go back to work tomorrow, but guess it should help to take your mind off the next couple of days.  Hope you can take it easy though.  I am still thinking of you lots in my  's & sending lots of   your way.  I've kicked myself up the   and am just focused on eating well and have my scan next Friday.  Hopefully, I won't ov over the weekend (again), so I can actually have my 2nd IUI.  

Sorry for lack of personals to everyone else on your 2ww, but I wish you lots and lots of luck.
's &  's


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Julie I'm so sorry that ugly witch decided to show her face, god I hate her  
I'm sooo sorry hun    and am   that your 2nd IUI is the one  
Thank you for your wishes
Elisa xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Tiny and Elisa - thanks hunnies, its good to be able to spout off and know other people are in the same boat!  Feeling better this evening, am completely exhausted though, mostly mentally and just want this waiting to end now, too be honest just want to know one way or another so I can stop taking these horrid drugs!! My dh bought me some lovely flowers this afternoon, amongst them were orange roses and they were wrapped in orange paper (he knows nothing about the 'orange' colour) so am taking this as a positive sign hee, hee.  Am also constantly prodding my boobs but cant decide if they are sore or not!! Still no AF thank goodness, she ususally pops up by now and strangely enough it doesnt feel like shes going to come but I still have negative thoughts.  My test is the 'First Response' which shows up 4 days before your period is due so am going to take it in the morning - I will keep you all posted!

Julie - Id love to think your right chicks.  Sorry af showed up but good to hear youre doing ok x

Cath x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Cath
Glad you are feeling a bit better now. Orange - must be a good sign well done DH!! 
Tomorrow will still be quite early you know   , I will keep everything crossed for you though - I am back at work so not sure when I will be able to log on - I will miss everyone during the days!!!! 
Hi everyone else, hope you had a good weekend.  Will probably be on a bit later. 
Tiny xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Tiny - I know its a bit early but just cannot wait any longer, my feeling is that if its worked I should know by then? All the best for work tomorrow x


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry Cath you had a bad day yesterday.  My internet wouldn't work at my sister's house so had to wait until I got home to post a message.

So sorry to everyone who has posted message's to say it hasn't worked.  I test on Wednesday and have had severe cramping today but think it might be the fact I spent most of the day driving so now in my pj's resting.

I cannot wait until Wednesday - approached the subject of testing early to DH tonight but he's not keen wants me to do it Wednesday morning.

Good luck to everyone sending big   and hope that   doesn't show.

Sarah


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sarah - yes, my official day is the same as yours, tested one day early last time so testing two days early this time!!!

Cath x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Cath and Sarah - these are for us all waiting to test, everything crossed for us all. It is snowing really heavily here and I really like snow! We haven't had any all day but now we do!!   We need some BFPs on here. Tiny xxxx


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

I know I've just travelled back home from my parents (Oxfordshire) in the snow.  DH wanted me home before the snow started at our house and I just got home in time.


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello 
Just thought I'd say hello. I'm Sarah and I'm on Day 6.  (ET, 1-6 cell and 1-5 cell (ICSI) on 30/4) Was feeling down this morning, did a silly thing and did a test which I know now by reading some of these posts was far to early. I've had cramps but they seem to be OK at the moment. After spending a lot of the day reading I feel positive again and I wait in hope for next Sunday with everything crossed.   These posts are so helpfull and all I can say is THANKS


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Snowing has stopped down in London   mostly in the morning.
Hiya and welcome Sarah to the 2ww
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks........... We had loads of snow this morning and made a snow man, now it's all gone.


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi guys

just want to wish those that are testing in the next few days lots of luck. I am off to the clinic in the morning for my official test, even though it's academic. Feeling a bit brighter today - this wasn't my time and now hoping next time will be 

[fly]   [/fly]

take care x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Night all, snowing here heavily YEH!!!!

Wishing all testers tomorrow           . 
With working tomorrow probably won't be on till tomorrow night, hoping AF will still be gone (and not to return for 9 months or so!) - same for you all, will see what BFPs we have tomorrow


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies - well I took my test in the early hours and it was negative, was absolutely devasted, although no af and today my boobs have become really sore! dont know if I tested too early (hoping) so will re-test Wednesday.

Cath x


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Tiger - Sorry to read your post.  Please re-test on Wednesday as it may well still be too early.  .

I have bought my test but have now decided to wait until the offical test day so will let you know how I get on, on Wednesday.

To all those 2ww's waiting to test, wishing you lots of luck and lots of BFP's.

cindy.


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tiny; Still keeping my fingers crossed, you never know   
Cath: It's still too early hun, don't worry, WEDNESDAY

Going to buy a test today, this is it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! D DAY TOMORROW, am so nervous couldn't sleep and had some weird dreams last night!!!!! AF still hasn't come but am a nervous wreck

To ever one testing in the next couple of days please     make it work    
Elisa xxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

HI everyone
Hope i can butt in and join you all. I had ET on Thursday 3rd April and test date is 18th April. I cant believe i have still got 11 days to go, feel as if I'm going mad already!!!! 
This is my 5th ICSI cycle and so far have not even had a sniff of a BFP!! This is my first cycle at a new clinic and although we only ended up with 2 embies, they were the best quality we have ever had.
Would love to get to know you all, have got the next 2 weeks off work, starting to feel a bit bored already.
Emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi all

Cath babes, its still early yet, stay positive, it certainly aint over yet   
Elisa - Good luck for tomorrow  
All those of you testing on the 9th - Not long to wait now!!!!!! The days are long though aren't they
Still early days for me, got another 9/10 days to wait yet!!!!  Trying not to think about it though!!!! (LOL not working though!!!!)
All those   this cycle will have christmas babies, how fantastic that would be


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes - dont know what to think now as my symptoms are getting stronger so am keeping my fingers crossed.       

Cath x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you girls for your wishes
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Had a quick catch up read - hope I include everyone
Cath - I do think it is too early - let's see what Wed brings. Cindy - I am waiting till Wed as well - let's hope Wed is a very very lucky day!

Elisa good luck for tomorrow      

Angel, Emma     to you - joining this madness that is the 2ww. 

I am having quite bad AF cramps now and everytime I go to the loo am really worried, just feels like AF might have started - so far it hasn't but it is awful. I got my day 22 blood test results earlier which my clinic like you to get to check you ovulated - they were 71 nmol serum progesterone - not really sure what it means, above 30 means you have ovulated, this is the highest result I have had - I rang the clinic to tell them and asked them what it being higher means but she didn't really explain - I wonder if it is affected by pregnyl?  Might post on peer support just out of curiousity. She said some people have over 100! Good that I ovulated. I asked the clinic about testing (a different nurse to the one that did my tx) and told her about 2nd pregnyl - she said oh, I would wait till the end of the week   - I didn't tell her I did a HPT to see if it had gone - I thought don't they realise that we live for a test date - I am going to test on Wed anyway. 

    for everyone. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello Ladies
Oh God! Can't believe i'm here again...the dreaded 2ww! On my 3rd ICSI (1 successful, beautiful DD who will be 2yrs in 3 days time) & 1 unsuccessful (last Aug, despite 2 good blastocysts on board). This time round, ive found it much harder to stimm (39 in a few days!) and only had 2 embies to put back on day 2 (only 3 fertilised so clinic thought it better they are inside since we only had 2 to play with). Have to wait & see what happens...

Emma Jayne - looks like we are 2ww cycle buddies - I did transfer on 3rd, testing 18th. Your embies look in really good nick, so fingers crossed this will be the last cycle for you.

Ive got cabin fever already - am trying to take it easy, but after my last -ve when I was in bed for 4 odd days after ET, i'm not sure of the benefits. I guess you never want to look back & say 'I wish I hadn't done such & such..'. Stupidly I keep looking at my work email & seeing things piling up which isnt the most relaxing thing. 

What are you ladies doing to relieve the boredom & distract yourselves in your 2ww?

Cheers, Libby


----------



## cat77 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Girls 

Just wanted to say   to you all testing tomorrow and wed            

Will be thinking of yous!   

Cat xx


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

I've had the day from hell today - severe cramping in lower back and everytime I go to the loo convinced AF is going to be there.  Came home and cried on DH shoulders.  Still not feeling 100% about it but he's managed to calm me down.  He kept apologising for putting me through this.  I have taken some paracetamol to ease the pain but can't help wondering if AF is going to show.

I think early night and resting in bed is in order tonight.
Take Care Girls
Sarah


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you Sarah.
Stop thinking like that, your AF hasn't come so stick tight hun, we all analyze everything, could be something else.
Try and relax, your not due to test for a couple of days    it works.
This 2ww makes us all go   I've not had 1 positive feeling yet with mine and I'm testing tomorrow. It's not over until the fat old witch sings.
take care 
Elisa xx


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words.  DH has said to take a sicky tomorrow to rest.

Will wait and see how I feel in the morning but most probably be in bed all day.


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Libby - Nice to see that someone is testing the same day as me! where did you have your treatment?? I feel as if I'm going mad already, I cant bare all this waiting and not knowing. I'm still a bit uncomfortable from last week, keep getting funny twinges in the ovary area, hopefully they are starting to settle in       

Good luck to all you guys testing tomorrow    
Love Emmaxxxx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome Emma Jayne - like you I am also on my 5th cycle, so I am   that you get a BFP on the 18th.

To Tiny21, Elisa1 and Tiger - I am also having AF pains today and also pains in my lower back.  Must admit to knicker watching today. So far nothing though .  I want this treatment to work so desperately, in the car on the way home from work, I did think to myself what will I do if this doesn't work.  I cant imagine a life without children, can you?

We just have to keep praying for BFP's, I must admit I don't think I could have got through this without my FF though.  So thanks to everyone.

cindy.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, I've got 6 days to go until test day and it's very hard. Feeling OK today a few pains and a bit of a head ache. I had great news from my friend who only had 2 emby's and only had one put back, this is her third time and she got a positive result today.


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Libby and emma jayne - welcome to the madness!! Good luck to you both 

Elisa - all the best for tomorrow - I hope you get what you deserve a BFP!! 

Srowntree - know what you mean about the day from hell, the last few days have been the worst! An early night sounds a good idea, listen to your dh!! 

Sarah1968 - great news about your friend, lets hope it happens for us! 

My fellow testers Tiny and Cindy - are you dreading Wed as much as me?? Although I already have an advantage over you as Im kinda prepared for a negative!  Stranger things have happened but I really do hope you both get your BFP's  Ive already been blessed once with my precious Ruby so cant be too greedy!!! lots of      

Cath x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Im sorry I forgot to mention Angel Baby and Cat - hi ladies!!  Yes Angel Baby a christmas baby would be fab, my dd was an Easter 'egg' and later became a christmas baby - its wonderful xx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Cath, I have a daughter who's six, she was a natural preg.. so I know I'm already blessed and I will find Sunday a lot easier because of her, but hope that I can give her a brother or sister. Sarahx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just been to the loo and saw a not so pleasant sight. No sure how heavy it is as have no pain. Has anyone bleed and still had a positive result?


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

hi Sarah

When is your test date??  I have had x3 pregnancies now the last unfortunately ended in a misc at 11 weeks. I bled with all three positive results!!!! It was on wiping and was more pinky and not as heavy as period this was always at around test date. Intact with my ivf last time I started to bleed the day before test date again not as heavy as a period but heavy enough!!! I thought was game over but did hpt anyway and was positive!!!! Hope this helps and stay positive its not over yet xxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

My test date is on Sunday. Thank you I feel a little better now.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Cathy - I really think you tested too early so    for Wed, keep away from those sticks tomorrow!  Your daughter looks lovely  - you are very lucky, let's hope you can tell her she has  little brother or sister on the way. 
Sarah - I have seen numerous people saying they have bled and had positives - keeping everything    for you. 
Hi Angel & Cat - hope you are doing OK
Libby and Emma - welcome - it is madness on here, hope you have a mad free 2ww!!!
Elisa          for tomorrow. 
Cindy - only 2 more sleeps!!     to you. 
Sarah (srowntree) - hang in there.    
I hope I've mentioned most of you   to any I haven't and apologies. 

Just      and      at the moment. Strong AF cramps for me at the moment and really quite sore boobs. 
Lots of love Tiny xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tiger* ~ i've posted elsewhere hun but (((hugs))) and good luck for Weds  

*Hi Nic, Sarah and Emma* ~ welcome to the thread. Sarah ~ fab news for your friend. Some bleeding isn't uncommon even with BFPs   

*Hi Libby* ~ welcome to you too.....what day do you test hun? Doh....just seen the rest of your post, good luck for the 18th  

*Cat* ~ yay...congratulations! Really fab news 

*Eliza and Izzy* ~ much luck for your tests tomorrow   

Hope everyone's ok 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Sarah - If test date is on sunday it could well be an implantation bleed


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wondering if I could join you on the dreaded 2 ww!  As you can see I have been here several times before and am so blessed that last time it worked and resulted in my beautiful boy who has just turned 19months.  So feel extremely lucky  already especially after 4 attempts.

I had FET on the 1st April with 2 blasts.  Not quite as long to wait to test though as only 10 days on a blast transfer.  But it seems like an eternitity.  I am also on steroids for raised NKC so am completely exhausted from them too as they have a habit of stopping me sleeping so mind is racing at all hours! But hey no IVIG this time.  

Look forward to chatting to you and helping each through.

Good luck to you all

Jo


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi ladies

I dont think I will even make it to Wednesday.  I have been spotting this evening and have serious AF cramps and back-ache.  I have decided to test now in the morning as I cant bear the heartache of another failed attempt.  Please pray for me girls.   

cindy.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Cindy            - not always a bad sign Cindy, keeping everything crossed for you 
Welcome Jo, good luck. 
Tiny xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck *Cindy*.....really hoping for you 
*
Hi Jo* ~ welcome to the thread...hope you get some sleep hun  

xxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cindy: Sweetie, please stay calm   will pray for you 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi all, I'm going to try and get some sleep, hopefully my spotting will stop but time will tell. Cindy all my       are with you. Sarahx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi

Well it looks like its over for us as woke with major AF cramps this morning and fresh pinky blood this morning - not full on yet but am sure that will change in a couple of hours now I'm awake and up    

Am totally gutted and stupidly got my hopes up deep down - now my clinic won't see me until May for a follow-up so it seems like it'll be a month off for now  

Haven't told DH yet as he's asleep - I know I'm lucky to have Oliver but am despertate for him to have a brother/sister to play with - why is life so bloody hard  

Good luck to the rest of you


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi everyone..

how r u all today...congratulations to all those with bfp..and   for those with bfn thought r with u

my test date is friday but i did a test today...showing bfn..was it to early im so  now...

emsy xx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Gizmo: Hun, I'm so sorry


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Gizmo     looks like I am joining you. 
Emsy - you have tested too early I think - that is several days early! 

I woke this morning and blood on wiping (TMI) - pinky/red I would say - expect full AF now to start. I am in pieces to be honest and DP told work I can't come in - I am a teacher and I couldn't have got through the day.  This is the first time I have got so close to test day, have always has spotting earlier than this and had some good symptoms and was begninning to just about allow myself to think it might have worked. Currently very    and angry - just want to know why.  I keep asking myself was it working then has gone wrong - were the symptoms all due to the drugs, did I do something that caused it ..... and on and on. 

Feel so down - on wait for IVF now which worries me so much. 
Sending   to you and    to you still to test - will probably lurk for a while but might not post as much now, need to try and get some perspective and think about IVF V IUI

Tiny xx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tiny I'm so sorry hun


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I got a  

Wishing everyone here    
good luck tomorrow to Tiger, Traceys, cindy, srowntree and Rshort
   praying for you girlsxxx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Elisa -   you must be on That's excellent news, I am so happy for you.  Cos like me you have been trying for 8 yrs and are also at Essex and Herts so hopefully I will also get my BFP tomorrow.  And like you advised I am trying to keep calm.

cindy.xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Elisa - congratulations well done hunny - you must be ecstatic!!! 

Cindy - I really feel for you, Im going through exactly the same emotions. 

Tiny - dont loose heart just yet - hang on in there. 

Emsy - I also got a negative but will re-test again tomorrow - we could have done it too early 

Gizmo - it may not be over just yet.

To all the ladies that have bled - when I got my bfp with my dd about 5 days later I started bleeding, I thought I had miscarried but the hospital said it was 'normal' anyway continued to bleed right through my pregnancy - some women do apparently, it was obviously quite scary and was admitted to hospital on each occassion but I gave birth to a perfectly healthy baby so please, please dont think its all over just because of the bleeding - it is quite common.


Jo - welcome to the 2ww madness!!

Cath x


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats Elisa, it must be a great feeling.  

I'm still spotting with a few pains, going to go back to bed now to try and sleep through it, hopefully. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.          

Sarahx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank you girls  
Try and not look into every twinge cause I still have nothing
   for everyone 
Elisa xx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Just popped in to catch up on all those BFP's... 

I got my BFN 5 weeks ago, but its so lovely to see lots of good news, gives us all hope for next time.

Congratulations to all of you who now have precious cargo  

Big hugs   to anyone with the dreaded BFN 

I have my follow up this month, then another try in June... so see you all then..

Til then....   

Ands
xxx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Elisa        congratulations!!!!
Tiny - don't give up yet hun, as I mentioned on a previous post as has Tiger, I bled with all three of my BFP and did until 12 weeks so keep positive
All you girls testing tomorrow     Good luck, hope you get that   we are all hoping for
Jo - Welcome to the thread  
Sarah - Take it easy for now and try not to do too much, but definately no where near over for you yet  
Gizmo - Have you done a test?  Again its hope fully not over yet   
I am a midwife and see sooo many 15 year olds with unwanted pregnancies, drug addicts coming in all the time and I have to watch their babies going through withdrawal when they are born and also schedual one offenders (paedaphiles) having babies all the time.  We are good honest people that will give so much love and happiness to our sooo much wanted babies.  Life really is so not fair


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

May I join you please? I'm due to test next Friday, 18th Apr.
Met my dh 2 1/2 yrs ago (we got married last summer) and this is our 1st IVF. I just turned 40 a few wks ago and unfortunately, due to high fsh and low amh, was a slow/poor responder duting my cycle and, from 3 large follies, they only managed to retrieve 1 egg during ec. Fortunately it's fertilized and I'm now on my 2ww with a very much wanted and loved little fighter on board 

Alegria x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Alegria welcome hun,
Just remember that your little one is a fighter  
Am still praying for you
Elisa xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Elisa


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome Alegria - wishing you all the best on this 2ww     

Cath x


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Got everything crossed for you Alegra


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All

Sending all of you so many    who are waiting to test.  Especially if you are having bleeds.  Tiger is right through some women do bleed around this time and right on in their pregnancies so please hold onto that.  Remember you can only go by the test on the right day to test.   So hang on in there all my thoughts are with you.  

Elisa- Many congrats our your BFP you must be so chuffed.  I know I had no symptoms at all last time and drove my self mad thinking I would feel different but some people just don't get any this early.  So sit back and enjoy you wonderful new and heres to happy and healthy 9 months.

Algeria- Welcome wishing you lots of luck.

I had about 5 hours sleep last night thanks to the lovely steroids.  It is amazing how little sleep you can cope with.  Reminds me of when I had my little boy.  But so know it will be worth it as it  keeps those nasty NKC in  check to give me every chance of conception.

Are you all drinking you pineapple juice and eating your Brazil nuts? I did this last time and of course have been rigid about following the same pattern as convinced all these little extra things can help.

Good luck to all you testers tomorrow.  Fingers and toes crossed for you.


Jo


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jo - Im the same as you, I followed everything this cycle as I did when I conceived my dd, dont know whether it has helped or not but have been rigid in doing everything the same - only difference this time is that I chose to work and also have to look after my dd so some slight changes, but with regard to taking all the same drugs, I too am taking steriods and baby asprin and eating all the right foods, have eaten a handful of brazil nuts every day since Feb (am getting sick of them now though) but yes am trying to do everything correctly.

Cath x


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi
DH wanted me to ring the hospital today as lower backache is not going away without taking paracetamol.  I have just rang them and was rudely told not to ring at every twinge.  I mentioned the kind nurse that this was the first time I have called and I test tomorrow.

Congratulations to Elisa on your BFP.  Hopefully, this is the start of things to come.

Sarah


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi everyone

just noticed sarah ur frm s'bury which consultant were u with?

emsy xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

p.s

feeling sooo annoyed with myself for testing early dp not happy with me..kp thinking its over 

elisa congrats on ur news 

emsy xx


----------



## bouncytigger (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Can I join you?  I'm on my first cycle of ICSI and am due to test on Monday 14 April.  Have made it through the first week and feel quite sane.  Not sure how I'll fare during the second week !!!

Was worried that I was having AF cramps on day 2 but they soon disappeared.  Apart from having slightly bigger and very sore boobs, nothing else seems to be going on at the moment.

Good luck to you all.

Donna


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Donna - all the best for the coming week  

Hi Emsy - im not annoyed with myself for testing early, in fact I feel quite relieved, was dreading buying the test let alone taking it but now I have done it - I feel quite calm - all ready to do it again tomorrow aaahhhhh!!

Hi Sarah - how rude of that nurse - you're only concerned.  I thought thats what they are there for!!  Good luck for tomrorow


----------



## LibbyG (Mar 30, 2005)

Really annoyed with myself...just wrote a long post & hit some random key & the post has disappeared into the ether. Feeling impatient anyway, so not what I needed.....!!!

Anyhow Ladies, loads has happened since I came on yesterday....

Tiny, Sarah 1968, Gizmo, Cath (& anyone else Ive missed) - Good luck with official testing. Hang on in there. It really isnt over until the fat lady sings. It really is such a statistics game - we just have to keep reminding ourselves of that

Elisa - Congratulations. You must be elated...& feeling a bit surreal, hey? When are your bloods?

Jo, Alegria & Donna - welcome to the thread. I guess we must be testing around the same time (18th/19th). Good luck with the extended wait. Alegria, you seem to have a similar tx profile to me: poor responder, day 2 transfer. I'm trying to keep upbeat about it all -but its hards knowing that you didnt have a choice of embies to go back, isn't it? Still it only takes one, as they say...where did you do your tx?

EmmaJayne - how are you doing? Not obsessing about your ovaries I hope, its going to be a long 2 weeks!! I have the concentration of a flea & can't get into anything. Thought this time was a great opportunity to sort a bit of admin out, book some works for our house, book a holiday etc..but cant seem to muster the energy for it. It becomes an all consuming quest for answers, doesnt it?!!
To your Q: I had treatment at UCH in London - been pretty happy with them. The head of the clinic is a bit of a maverick with lousy bedside manner - but then we're not paying them for that are we - aslong as they've got a steady hand!!

To anyone ive missed - sorry - new to this & it takes time to process who's who. Will get better

Libby


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

We live in Shrewsbury but we're at Liverpool Womens Hospital as when we were referred for IVF we were living in North Wales and wasn't allowed to go to Shrewsbury.  We could have started all over again but mean't wasted 6 months and wasn't prepared for that.

I couldn't believe the nurse - she was so rude.  Me and DH are only concerned as this is my first IVF I've done and not been feeling brilliant but having lower backache & pains thought something was terribly wrong.  DH just wanted me to rest at home as I have been at work every day since ET.  I thought I might have done too much and it finally catching me up.


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sarah- I can't believe what a unsympathetic responce to a perfectly reasonable question.  Don't they realise this is a very worrying and stressful time for us and we could really do without that.  I would call back and ask for your consultant to call you.  Good luck

Cath-  Know what you mean about the Brazil nuts.  I really struggle with the pineapple juice as not my favorite by any stretch but all in  a good cause.  I managed to rest for the  first five days as stayed at my mother in laws so she and my DH looked after DS for me which was great.  But back home now and running round after him and keeping up with his hectic social life!  Helps the time pass quickly in the day though.  How are you on the steroids any side effects?  

Welcome Donna - good luck to you.

My test day is this Fri 11th April but an going to wait until Sat as we want to be able to spend the day together after the result especially if its BFN. So only 4 more sleeps to go until d day unless AF arrives first.


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey jo..

ur test day is the same day as mine!!! im so nervous as this is my first icsi...tested today but it was -ve...think it may hav bin to early though..how u feeling?

emsy xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jo 

For some reason I have found this cycle the hardest (and they say FET is supposed to be easier) - no injections this time around but always have the same effects with the steriods - weight gain.  Im normally about 7 stone but have put on at least half a stone this time around, eating what I normally would so its definitely the drugs!! I dont mind if its a BFP for me as the weight thing will be fine then but if its not, I gotta try and shift it!!!

Cath x


----------



## TracyS (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all,

I test tomorrow and am a bit worried, i have had slight brown spotting yesterday and today but have taken the day off work to put my feet up.  

I hope this is not a bad sign and hope it is only implantation but I'm driving myself crazy with worry, DH has stopped me from taking and early preg test which is very frustrating!!!  I guess its only tomorrow....why are the days so long!!

I know some of you are testing on Wednesday too, so good luck to Tiger and Cindy and all my fellow 9th April buddies!

     

Tracy x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck to you Tracy - you may want to read a post I sent earlier today about bleeding - dont worry - its completely normal!

Good luck to all of us testing tomorrow


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Girls,

I'm back on my 2ww after round 2 of IUI today. All the signs look encouraging this month so fingers crossed.

My official test date is the 22nd April so can you add me to the list please.


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

I am also on 2ww for 2nd time. Have had FET today and have 2 embies on board. My test date is also 22nd april. Everything crossed!!!    .  Thanx Nikki xx


----------



## cat77 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Elisa congratulations you must be over the moon well done.   
I'm just about to join the waiting on first scan thread and the 1st trimester, might see you there. look after yourself. 


To all the girls testing tomorrow wishing you all the luck in the world  fingers crossed.          

Cat xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you all for the very warm welcome  

Alegria xxx


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All,

NiikiNoodles & Allijab-  Welcome to the 2ww wishing you lots of luck.

Cath-  I am not too bad on this cycle.  I had a natural FET so minimum drugs and very little really going on until of couple of weeks  before so found it OK.  Am finding this one easier in some ways and harder in others.  It is definitely a bit different when you have already been so lucky once as half of you doesn't expect to be that lucky again and the other half knows how wonderful it is.  Sums up my feeling all day really one minute am so positive and the next convinced it hasn't worked.  It is all such a roller coaster.  I have one frozen blast left so will use that of this is a BFN and then thats it for me.  Really can't face going through the whole ICSI cycle again.  Wishing you lots of luck for the morning.  Lets hope that embie has snuggled in now and you get a positive test.


Emsey- I am feeling OK at the moment last time i had no symptoms at all until quite far on into my first trimester so trying not to read to much into anything.  Just waiting for Sat.  Fingers crossed for you too. I have read of people on here who have tested early and got a negative and then tested on the right day and got a positive so just hang in there.  We will keep each other going.


To everyone testing tom sending you so much luck and positive vibes and          .


Jo


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome Allijab and nikkinoodles - good luck to you both x

Jo - I know what you mean, in some ways I feel even more pressure because I know it CAN work and more pressure to give my dd a sibling!!  We dont have any frosties left only had 4 and only 1 survived so will probably go through another ICSI if this fails but will leave it until next year.

Cindy and Tiny - how are you both feeling hunnies?? Im suprisingly calm - just want to know my TRUE reading now and get if over and done with, if it is a BFN will probably do another cycle but the positive being I can enjoy being thin for a while longer and get to wear nice clothes to all the events Ive got planned this summer!!!!hee, hee!!!

Cath x


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi
I know how your feeling just want the morning to come now so I can do the test.  At the moment I still have some pain in my stomach area and have pee-ed about three times in the last ten minutes.

Good luck to everyone for tomorrow.

Sarah


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Gizmo and Tiny* ~ hope the bleeding has eased off for you both......sending many hugs and much love 

*Sarah* ~ sent you some more bubbles for luck 

*Andrea* ~ thanks for popping in....loads of luck for your follow up 

*Alegria* ~ welcome to you and your fabulous embie hun.....good luck for this cycle  

*Hi Donna* ~ welcome to you too....hope the second week flies  

*Hi Allijab and Nikki* ~ welcome to you both....i've put you on the list  

*Aw Libby* ~ that's sooo annoying when that happens.....hope you are doing ok 

*Jo* ~ hope you manage to get a bit more sleep tonight...you must be exhausted!

*Sarah* ~ omg.....how rude!!! Cheeky mare 

*Emsy* ~ i was going to reply to your other thread but my battery went on my laptop! You're too early hun.....i've seen people test neg day13/14 and still get BFPs 

*Elisa* ~ congratulations......so pleased for you 

*Tracy, Tiger, Cindy, Gizmo, Sarah and Ruth* ~ just want to send you all so much luck for tomorrrow. Really hope all the April 9th testers get good news      

Hi to everyone....sorry if i've forgotten anyone, i probably have!! 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies, Well I've had a good rest today and haven't been spotting since this morning, the pain has stopped but have a blinding head ache and feel sick. Not sure if good or bad but will know on Sunday. Good luck to all the girls testing tomorrow, I'll be thinking if you      Sarah1968x


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Gosh it has taken me ages to catch up since this morning so I will apologise now if I miss anybody.

Allegra & Donna - Welcome to the madness that is the 2WW.  xx

Sarah - try to drink lots of water and get plenty of rest.xx

To all testing tomorrow, including me wishing everyone loads and load of luck.         all for BFP's.

I have had no spotting today but continued with the back-ache and cramps on and off.  Cramps not too painful but just there in the background all day really.  Fingers crossed.

cindy.xx


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi there 

Been lurking for a few days now and just wanted to wish all of you ladies who are testing tomorrow 

Good Luck Wishes and send you lots of                      

Ashjee


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow o2cindy        

I only had mild cramps during the first couple of days post et... but funny that you've mentioned back-ache. I have an annoying one since getting up this morning....  I thought it was from too much lying down on the sofa for the last 3 days....


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

To all my 2WW's I have just done my test and I got a    , I am in a state of shock and cannot believe it.  Just keep checking the test - which I am sure i will do more of - the line has not disappeared.

I hope all my fellow testers today - get the same news as me.

cindy.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Congradulations            
So happy for you Cindy 
Now lets hope our luck is catching
Wish everyone testing all      

I'm up, as I just can't sleep, cindy it won't hit you yet welcome to cloud 9
Elisa xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not on my 2ww any longer, but just had to pop in and say      for all those ladies testing today .... there are lots of you.  

And Cindy             CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  Bet you don't stop smiling all day.


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations    Cindy, I'm soooooooooooo pleased for you, and plus you had given me hope. I have had spotting for a few days, yesterday it was hardly anything but this morning I have woken to a a little bit more than it was. I know you spotted and had cramps etc, so it gives me hope thats it's not all over for me. Sarah x x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all - Its a BFN for me! am totally gutted.  I used first response but as I still have no AF and strong symptoms, my dh has just gone to buy a digital test I think its a waste of time but hes full of hope.  He suggested we try again straight away but I just cant face it.

Congratulations to all those with a BFP.


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Cindy - CONGRATUATIONS thats fantastic news I'm sooooo chuffed for u

All you girls testing today good luck xxxxxxxx

Welcome all the new girls to the dreaded 2ww


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

cindy thats great news... congrats

so sorry for bfn hun..

ive given up all hope at the mo 

emsy xx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Cath I'm so sorry Hun x could you get your GP to do a blood test. That will give you a definate answer?  Still praying its a dodgy with all those symptoms and no AF xxxx


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

Cath - I'm so sorry about your test.

I did a test first thing this morning and got a   - am still in shock but DH has gone to work with a smile on his face.

Got to ring the hospital now and let them know and book an appointment with them in three weeks time.

Good luck to everyone else.
Sarah


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

thats great sarah...was it ur first attempt...did u test early at all or wait til today..

hey everyone..i test friday but no holding out hope..i hav no symptoms at all is this normal?

emsy xx


----------



## srowntree (Mar 30, 2008)

It was our first attempt at IVF.  Didn't test early today was my test date.  I was starting to think it hadn't happened as was just starting to get AF pains (still am) but I think I might have an upset tummy.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Tiger - Really sorry for you. Take care of yourself and dh


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Cindy & Sarah - CONGRATULATIONS to you both!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello all

Tiger - so sorry to hear your news, you and your DH take care of yourselves 

Wonderful news to hear about all the BFP's -   to you and wishing you a healthy and fun (?!) pregnancy!

To all of those still wating - hang on in there keep sane, hopefully we'll all get good news eventually. 

Well I'm half way through my 2ww - to be honest it's whizzing by, probably because I'm one of those that wants to stay PUPO for as long as possible - I'm in no rush to test! So sod's law it would go quickly 

xxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Dizzy One - I know exactly what you mean by wanting to stay PUPO for as long as possible and in no rush to test at all......


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've just rung the hospital as I've been spotting on and off for a few days, they have inceased my cyclogest to 3  a day, they have said this will stop the bleeding. I haven't any period like pain with it, but having a few sharp twinges. Roll on Sunday if mine is a   then I'm having a lrg drink. Keeping everything crossed for a    Sarah x x


----------



## bouncytigger (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG Cindy and Sarah.  I’m so happy for you.  Big big big  

Oh Tiger, sorry to hear your news.  Sending you  a big .

Good luck to everyone else testing today.

Donna


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

I am not on my 2ww wait any more but just wanted to pop in to see your results.....

Elisa, Cindy and Sarah - congrats and here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Cath - sorry to read your news   It's crap when it doesn't work, eh?  

S x


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Cindy and Sarah congratulations on your   it is great news.

Tiger sorry to hear of your news- hang in there!!
 

nikki x


----------



## rshort (Mar 28, 2008)

Morning

My father in law died on Sunday evening after an horrendous weekend from lung cancer so I have not been able to email until today.  

I kept hope until yesterday afternoon when I started my period, the pregnancy test said BFN. I rang the clinic who callously said well no point going in today for an appointment and when I asked if I will receive information regarding what happened etc I was told whats the point.  I have now contacted another clinic and have a provisional appointment for the 3rd May for my second ICSI - I have no idea how I will pay but there you go. I feel bereaved twice. I can't thankyou enough for all your messages of support and hope and I can only hope you have the positive outcome you all so deserve - please let me know and keep in touch

Love and prayers Ruth XXX


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Cindy & Sarah - Wow congratulations on your BFP's you must be so chuffed.  Now relax and enjoy the next 9 months.  It is such a special time. 

Cath- I am so gutted for you I was so hoping it would be a BFP .     

Emsey- Sarah 1968 & Sarah- Hang on in there not long to go now.  I also have has some slight spotting this morning very dark brown. Sorry if TMI.  But no other symptoms of pregnancy or AF.  So holding on the Cindys experience and praying it’s an implantation bleed.  

Hi to everyone else.

Jo


----------



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Have come from the March Hatters board.  Can I join you? On my first IVF - I'm having ET tomorrow 10th April at Liverpool Womens, so test date should be 24th.  Had 7 eggs and 6 have fertilised so hopeful we'll have some to freeze too. 

xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome on board Snickers   and good luck for tomorrow   

Alegria x


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Ruth i am new on here but i just wanted to say how sorry i am for your news, can,t believe how they have also treated you at your clinic. Especially with all your other things going on. Don,t blame you making an appt with another clinic. Try and stay positive       and don,t give up,
nikki x


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Can i join you ?

Had my FET yesterday, i am in Berlin Germany, from Norfolk though... I had two grade A embies put back and i am testing on the 21st... i really hope i get a positive result this time, i have wanted a baby for so long like everyone else on here... 

Good luck to everyone, i hope we all get those much wanted BFP´s  

Bell xxx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi

Ruth I am so sorry to hear your news    I am a midwife/nurse and the NHS is supposed to be a caring profession.  I have to say from my own experience and hearing all these stories it is so far from it.  I hope you have more luck with your next clinic

Sarah - Congratulations on your           

Any news yet from those others testing today??


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies. Feel very tempted to do an early test, I'm on day 10 and I'm so anxious. I've even put off going to tesco so i don't buy a test. I'm still bleeding it's constant but not heavy and no real pain, What is classed as SPOTTING?. Really happy for all the   today. Sarah1968 x x


----------



## TracyS (Oct 17, 2007)

HI Lizzy,

I got a big fat BFP today!!!

We are so excited, i think this thread gave me luck!!

Tracy xxx


----------



## TracyS (Oct 17, 2007)

To all of you who wished me luck, thank you all...

FF has been so helpful to me these last few months i really do not know what i would of done without it, i've had many worries and concerns through my cycle and it has been a godsend to read messages of hope.

To all of you who have been blessed with BFP's good luck and to all those who had a BFN I will pray for you and don't give up.  Tiger thanks for your kind words hun xxxx

Tracy x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Congratulations Tracy!!!

    


Alegria x


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

congratulations to all of you with a   today, you must be over the moon. and a big    to all who got  
Take care all
Emma xxxx


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ruth - My heart goes out to you.   .

Tracy-  Congrats your your .  What wonderful news enjoy the next 9 months.

Sarah 1968-  Know what you mean about not buying a test.  I had to go into Boots this afternoon and was so tempted but managed to walk away from them.  Am avoiding all shops now until Fri so hopefully can make it through the next couple of days.  Not sure what the exact description is for spotting but try not too worry to much  as you have seen from this thread and others on this site some people do bleed and go on the have a BFP.  So try not give me hope. 

Bell- Welcome along.  Hope your embies are snuggling in.

Snickers-  Welcome too and good luck for your EC tomorrow.

My spotting has stopped now so fingers crossed all ok. 

Hi to eveyone else and good luck to anyone testing tomorrow.   

Jo 

X X


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everyone i have just had my first ivf and had implantation of embryo this morning, was wondering if its ok to join your board??


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi emmajayne i just noticed on your msg it says hereford!!!! was just wondering if not to rude how old you are and how long you have lived there as thats where i grew up and where my family live


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tiger* ~ i'm really sorry hun.....look after yourself 

*Ruth* ~ many hugs to you too.....I'll IM hun 

*Emsy* ~ (((hugs))) have posted elsewhere 

*Hi Snickers* ~ welcome to the thread.....loads of luck for ET tomorrow  

*Bell* ~ welcome to you too....fingers crossed thah this is the cycle for you  

*Tracy* ~ hi there....what day do you test? Welcome to the thread  

*Cindy, Sarah and Tracy* ~ congratulations!!! Be very happy and healthy 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the well wishes today.  The result still has not really sunk in yet.

TracyS and Sarah - congratulations on your   today, you both must be over the moon, I know I am - although a little nervous. Can't wait for the first scan now in 3 weeks time.

Tiger - i am sorry hun, I had really hoped things was going to work out for you.   to you and your dh.

To all the newbies on their 2ww, wishing you all much luck and   and that you all get your BFP as it is such an amazing feeling.

To all those testing tomorrow - good luck.  

cindy.xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

MORNING LADIES..
congratulations on all the bfps..its great

 t all those bfns

is anyone testing today good luck to those who are..

well i havnt tested today and too scared to test tomorrow

emsy xx


----------



## littlebeans (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

Would I be able to join the 2WW list?  I'm on first cycle of ICSI, test date 18 April.  Every tiny movement, tweak or sensation in my belly I am scared is something bad or wonder if it is something positive!  It has made me feel so much better that everyone is feeling the same.  I guess you have just got to keep positive and not over evaluate everything.

eek how exciting and equally terrifying

love littlebeans x


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies, Can someone give me some advice, my test day is on Sunday but I did a test today which is 2-3 days early and it's a   can i take this as a positive or could it still be the left over of the drugs. I am bleeding at the moment but don't really have any pain. Not sure if to celebrate or not. Thanks Sarah1968


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW ...Congrats on BFP Sarah

emsy xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok, I've lurked for long enough..... can I join you? We had a failed ICSI this cycle, so turned to our frozen embies... two put back April 3 (2day embies).. testing on 19th Nov.  Seem AGES away!    


CONGRATS TO ALL THE LOVELY BFPs 

MASSIVE HUG TO ANYONE COPING WITH THEIR BFN  

Cat
x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies Can I join too please (one day someone will turn around and say no) 

I had ET yesterday I'm using my frozen one and it is a grade 2 

Emsy Good luck testing tomorrow       

And good luck to everyone else    

Hi Lizzy  How are you doing? 

Tanya


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey tanya

how r u?

nice to see u on here...

thanks for luck..but dont think its worked hun 


emsy xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Just thought I would join too as I have seen Tanya here and we are on the same thread on another board. This is my third ICSI (probably the last one) and I have 2 embies on board - test day Thursday 17 April so just one week to go. Feeling ok but have had AF type pains from the very start which am sure is not a good thing!! 
Here's hoping there are lots and lots of BFP's coming up here
Love Daffodil xxxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Good luck to anyone testing today....

nothing new to report, i still feel the same apart from aload of stress from mother in law etc.....

When are the embies likely to implant ? i am on day 3 of 2ww............ 2 x grade A embies, one 2 cell and one 4 cell

bell xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Cat, Tanya and Daffodil - Welcome on board, good to see you girls here    

Sarah1968 - It looks like a BFP to me - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Alegria x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Alegria - how are you coping with the 2ww? 

Bell26 - the embies begin to implant when they're between day 5/6 old, and continue then from day 7-13.... I've been looking at http://www.visembryo.com/baby/5.html every day! 

Tanya - I ended up using my frozen embies this cycle too! 2 day transfer. 

Daffodil - are you going  yet? 

Cat
x

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a great site - Thanks Cat! I'm feeling ok, woke up feeling really good and positive, had a bit of a wobble during lunchtime but feeling cool again    Ahh, this roller coaster of feelings and emotions....


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sarah- Sounds like a BFP to me.  Congratulations.     .  You must be so relieved. Might be worth just giving your clinic a call to update them on the bleeding.  They may be able to do something to stop it.

Welcome to all the new comers to this thread.  Wishing you lots of luck and    .

Emsey- My test date is tomorrow too.. My dh has to away early tomorrow on business so we were going to wait until sat but think we might do it when he gets back.  So at least if its a BFN I can drown my sorrows with a big galss of wine!  Will be thinkig of you & Good luck.  Lets hope we are both celbratin tom.

Hi to everyone else.


Jo

X X


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

sarah1968 - yep thats a BFP!!!!!! CONGRTULATIONS I'm sooooo pleased for you. I bled with all x3 my BFP it can be perfectly normal so don't worry too much n take it easy

Tracy - CONGRATULATIONS to you too!!!!!

Let's keep those BFP coming in now!!!!!

Welcome all new newbies to the thread and really good luck to everyone testing tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

im to scared to test tomorrow 

there hav been so many bfps..dont think i will b one 

emsy xx

is it good sign af hasnt arrived?


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi emsy

i know it,s difficult but try and stay positive. if no af then that could be a good thing. you could be another bfp so keep ur chin up ready for test day tomorrow.    

Congratulations to all the  really pleased for everyone.

Have been for accupuncture today so feel relaxed and calm.
Dh is taking me out for a meal tonight, so will be glad to get out of the house!
     for all people due to test,

Nikki xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Emsy I hope you get A BFP tomorrow you too Jo    

Hi Daffodil Lots of luck to you hunnie    

Hi Alegria How are you doing? 

Cat Good luck    

Hi and good luck to everyone else  [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]   [/move]
[fly]   
   [/fly]


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello 2ww girls

think i will join your madness... i hear its been a lucky thread, so i hope it rubs of on me.

i test the 20th offical test day but 17th will be 2 wks after embies went back in so will proberly test then.

good luck to everyone testing in the morning..

love Tracey xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Littlebeans* ~ welcome to the thread....i love your name  Loads of luck  

*Hi Cat* ~ welcome to you too and much luck for your frosties  
*
Hey Tanya* ~ long time no see! I'll never say No  Much luck to you hun  

*Hi Daffodil* ~ AF pains are not bad at all hun.....now I've got a good excuse to put a link to the AF pains/BFP poll 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW:* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Hi Bell* ~ sorry you are getting stress hun...i haven't read your other post yet but (((hugs)))

*Hi Alegria, Angel Baby, Nikki and Tracey* ~ hope you are all doing ok 

*Jo and Emsy* ~ just want to send you all the luck in the world for tomorrow       

*Sarah* ~ looking good hun....when did you have your trigger?

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Lizzy

Had Trigger on 25th March

EC 27th , ET 30th March 

Hoping it's still positive on Sunday, my bleeding seems to be slowing down now. 

Thinking of all the ladies going through this 2WW    

Sarah 1968


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

I know this sounds strange but has anyone else experienced this.........

I have 4 cats and normally they don't bother coming on my lap at all at anytime. Since tx on Tuesday I have spent every evening with one of them snuggled up and tonight I had 2 of them all night.

Do you think they sense something and am trying to keep my belly warm to help those little bubbys snuggle in.

It is really weird what the little   are doing

Just thought I would share this to see if any one else can relate to it.

Maybe I am just a little


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Sarah, that's sounding _really_ good!! Roll on Sunday  

Allijab ~ aw bless them....i'm sure they sense something hun, animals are so intuitive 

xxx


----------



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats to BFPs - hope to be joining you soon!

Allijab - I do think animals have a seventh sense - my little dog loved nothing better than to snuggle up to my friend when she was pregnant.  He snuggled up to me tonight - I know it's too early but maybe he can tell they're in there!!

Hope you're OK emsy - fingers crossed for tomorrow  

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just wanted to wish good luck to everyone testing 2moz and over weekend hope you all get big fat massive BFP's      

Kate xx


----------



## ticker (Mar 29, 2008)

hi ladies

im going throught my 1st and hopefully last ivf.  had ec on 28th march with et on 31st.  at my clinic its an 18 day wait so you can imagine how long that feels!! up until today i have been soooo positive about the whole treatment apart from having to drink prune juice....now that really was the worst!! today i had a little pink discharge which i assume is spotting,with the odd twinge and lower back ache.  now i just feel that its all been for nothing and im feeling quite useless,  the thought of teling my wonderful dh that its a no is unbearable!!  i know in due my af tomorrow but i am praying that it wont happen.  could it be an implantation bleed on day 11  honest its not blood just pinky when i wipe sorry if too much information.  lots of luck to all tomorrows testers i cant do pictures or dust but lots of hopes and maybe a wee prayer. x


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

good luck to all the ladies testing today and over the weekend, I am   that you all get BFP's.

Ticker - I had exactly the same symptoms and thought that's it all over.  But then on test day I got a BFP.   You can read my woes on my diary to see how negative at times I was.  It may well be a good sign. Fingers crossed for you, cos this 2ww does drive you loopy  .

cindy.


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey girls BFN for me today totally gutted...
how do u pik urself up from this..how long before i can try again?

i feel so upset and resentful towards dp kids..really thought it was going to b first time lucky xx


----------



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry Emsy for BFN    .  I think it just takes a bit of time to pick yourself up again and be positive for the next step.  Don't give up ... you're dream will come true.  Make sure you look after yourself and get DP to pamper you lots

xx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Emsy really sorry to hear your news  x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Emsy - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big  

Daffodil x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the hugs...
ive just made an appointment to see consultant nxt wednesday and theyve told me i can start treatment straight away..is that good? im scared now though incase it doesnt happen again?
and im worrried bt taking time off work

emsy xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Emsy I so sorry I was hoping you would be getting a different result. Take it easy and when you feel ready to go again   

Hi Tracey Good to see you on here and the best of luck for when you test   

Lizzy Ah thanks, how are things with you??

Daffodil How are you today?

Another FF lady said that her cat never came near her and the two times that she was preg they came and slept on her. Good luck   

Ticker It could be an implantation bleed and a lot of people feel like they are going to get their AF when it's the baby snuggling in


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Even if af hasnt arrived is it pretty concrete now it hasnt worked after getting bfn with hpt? i keep hoping  

emsy x


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi all

emsy sorry to hear your news    . my first ivf didn,t work either, and at the time i felt like i didn,t want to carry on. But kind words from here helped me to pick myself up and be positive for the next time.
Give yourself some time and then look forward.

Nikki xx


----------



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

Emsy, it's good your clinic said you can start straight away - I think I have to have 3 months clear before I can have another go.  Lots of  

xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes its given me sumthing to focus on..heres hoping second time lucky xx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Emsy - I am so sorry hun    

Keepinghope - My test date is 17th so looks like we'll be testing together!!!!  The days are dragging now


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Emsy

I am so sorry to hear your news, stay positive though. You will get there and great that Shrewsbury let you carry on straight away  - I am there tomorrow for transfer, petrified !!! 

You know where I am if you need a coffee

TC
Dawn


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Emsy so sorry to read your news.  , please take care of yourself and remember that although you feel deeply crushed today, it does get easier and you are able to pick yourself up and go again. Cos at the end of the day, your dreams of a baby are worth it.  Good luck hunny.xx

cindy.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Emsy   , so sorry. 
I am "signing off" here now - my BFN on Tuesday has hit me really hard, sorry I haven't been posting and congrats to those with BFPs, really pleased for you, you are very lucky. Sorry to any more with BFNs. 

Just trying to get my head around things and considering our options. 

Thanks everyone on here for your support - the 2ww is an awful time - so many emotions and being on here really helped me get through and I am sure it does for others as well. Everyone has been great.  Keep   we all deserve those BFPs - it will be our turn soon. 

Lots of love Tiny xxxx

PS - hope to be back on here (in a mad way) fairly soon!


----------



## JO70 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi All,

Emsey & Tiny - So sorry for your BFN.  .  I know its is so gutting when it doesn't work.  Believe me it does get easier just take your time to get over it and when you feel strong and positive then go for it again.  Stay strong and your dreams will come true.

I  was spotting again all day  so was holding to the fact it might be implantation bleed as stopped again. But tested in the evening when my DH got home and got a BFN.  We are both disappointed but feel even more blessed and lucky to have our little boy. We just have 1 frostie left so will probably use that later this year as just going to enjoy the summer.

Thanks for you your support and good luck to everyone.

Jo

X X


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry not been posting, but have been reading

 to those that need it

 to those that deserve it  


AF arrived yesterday for me and BFN (tested just in case)  

Trying to keep PMA though, have phoned clinic and going to do another natural cycle FET in May.

 to everyone

x


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi all

Tiny, jo70 and mcmillan- sorry to hear your news   .

keep positive thoughts for next time

nikki x


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi everyone hope you are all ok?
Im on day 9 of 2ww and this morning i have been to the toilet and when i wiped (sorry TMI) there was some brown mixed in with the remains of the pessary! Im so scared that this means af is on its way              
DH has sent me to bed to rest as the clinic said that if i started spotting to have complete bed rest. This 2ww is driving me insane,is it too early for me to do a test so that i can just start to deal with it if it is over, i just cant bare not knowing! 
Love Emma xxxxx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Emma Jayne - Your worry is understandable - but it may well be implantation bleed.  However, listen to your DH and get some rest.  I am sure you will be fine.   .

cindy.


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I would be grateful to join your gang  - ET today so 2 embies on board and in for the longest 2 weeks of my life!!

I need alll the help I can get  - Feel like glass again .

Due to test on 24th April so will be here tilll then 

I wish I had a time machine at this moment 

Take Care

Dawn


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies.

Well my official due date for testing is tomorrow but I have had a   already but I can't seem to celebrate as I'm bleeding quite heavily now. Have done a test since bleeding started heavy and still had a BFP but keep thinking I'm having a MC but have no pain like I've had in previous MC 's

My head is so mixed up right now. 

Tying to keep positive Sarah 1968 xx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi sarah congratulations, i really hope that your bleeding settles down, have you contacted your clinic?? 
Im on day 9 of 2ww and have started getting brown on wiping this morning! do you know if its too early to do a test? How soon did you get your BFP. feel really stressed to!!!!!!!!
Love Emma xxxxxxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Emma

Well I would say try and wait until you test date as it can cause more pain sometimes testing early.

I tested on Day 11 and i wish I hadn't, I know I got a positive result but I'm going mad now thinking I'm having a MC because of the bleeding, even though theres no real pain. 

Implantation is normally between day 7 & day 10 so it could be that. 

I'm waiting for the clinic to call me back.

Try and take it easy Sarah


----------



## bouncytigger (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Haven't been online for a few days (a couple of days hol which was nice).  Glad to hear there are so many BFPs.  Big hugs to all those with BFNs         

My test date is Monday but I'm trying to decide whether to do it tomorrow.  I had my embies transferred at 4 days old.  The clinic said to wait 2 weeks but would rather do it at home before rushing off to work.  Would 1 day early be too early?  Still suffering from sore and larger boobs and am sleeping like I've never slept before.  I'm so tired this week.

Advice please.

Thanks
Donna


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Donna im sure one day early will be fine. hope you get a  

wishing you lots of luck
Emma jayne xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hiya 
I tested after 12 days with a 5 day transfer my clinic wanted me to wait 14, I think 1 day early will be ok   
Best of luck, ive got everything crossed for you xx​


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

well it's count down for me as official test date tomorrow.

I know I have already had a BFP but think due to bleeding i will have a BFN in the morning. The bleeding seems to be slowing down it hasn't been like a period or a MC as no major pain.

I don't think i will be able to sleep tonight. 

I feel really hot and dizzy.

What ever the outcome I couldn't of got through these 2 weeks without this website.

I thankyou all and will pray for you all, for your dreams and wishes to come true.

Sarah1968


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've just popped in 

Sarah:  Don't worry hun

This is what my clinic wrote:
COMMON PROBLEMS:
"Some women will experience bleeding from the vagina in early pregnancy. This may be associated with or without lower abdominal, similar to period type pain. 
Many women who bleed and/or have abdominal pain at this time will go on to have a normal and successful pregnancy".

Please try not to worry 
All the best
Elisaxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Elisa

I'm going to try and get some sleep now, i just hope I don't need a wee till 8am as I want to hold it in as long as possible for a better result. 
At the moment I keep waking in the night for the toilet.

Sarahx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Well I couldn't wait until 8am so I did my official test and it's still   but I'm going to go and have a blood test to confirm it because of the bleeding. 

I really wanted the bleeding to have stopped by today so I could celebrate but I still can't.

I have now moved my Official date to Thursday so I would have had both blood tests done then I will know for sure If BFP or MC

Good Luck to all the other ladies testing today.
Sarah 1968 x x


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry me again

When you have the blood test to confirm hormone levels, do you get told straight away or do you have to wait?

x x x


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Sarah I know its really hard but try not to worry too much the bleeding can be perfectly normal as I have said previously I also bled and now have a 5 year old and a three year old!!!
if you go to your gp for your blood test you may get the result back the same day but it depends what time you have the blood taken and if the gp is prepared to ring the lab for you. If you have done at the clinic you should get results back same day. 

I did a sneaky test this morning and bfn. Its very early I know even so am feeling pretty low


----------



## lisa n (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

Sorry i cant help you with blood test as i never had them when we had tx but i can wish you a big   on your    

good luck for a healthy 8 months 

Lisa n x


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you Angel Baby, why is life so hard!!!!!!!!

I will call the clinic in a little while and my Doctor tomorrow. 

When is your test date?

Lets both try and be positive and hopefully things will work out great for us. 

Thinking of you 
Sarahx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Lisa

I'm keeping everything crossed but the next week I'll know for sure.

Sarah x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

I so hope its abfp for you,my fingers a re crossed xxx


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Congratulations Sara


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Sarah, I hope you're worst fears are subsided with your blood test result. It's good that you're still getting a strong +ve.

My official test date is 19th, but I've had every single sign that this is a BFN, migraine, followed by lowered body temp, followed by spotting and now a heavier bleed. I increased my cyclogest to 3 a day, but even that hasn't done much difference. So I'm bowing out gracefully from the thread!

Good luck everyone, 

Cat
x


----------



## ELISA1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh cat  please don't give up yet


----------



## bouncytigger (Apr 2, 2008)

Well Ladies, I did my test a day early and got a      

We can't believe it.  We're getting married in 11 weeks time so have just told DH2B that I'll probably need to go and buy a new dress !!!

To Sarah and Cat, don't give up yet girls.  Fingers crossed for you both.

Donna
xxx


----------



## Nicnak (Oct 7, 2007)

Sara and bouncy


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh cat please dont give up  .

Sara and bouncy - woo hoo     on your   , here's to a happy and healthy 8 and 1/2 months.

Elisa1 - How you feeling hun?,  do you have a date for your scan - mine is on the 1st May so might see you at the clinic.

cindy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations to Sarah and Donna on your BFP's 

Cat I hope you still get a BFP (my cousin is now 19wks preg and the first symptoms she got was migraines)    

I hope all the ladies on the 2ww  are doing well and feeling positive     ^stickyvibes^


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Cat - Please don't give up just yet, you still have a week to go    

Congratulations to both Sarah and Bouncy    

Alegria x


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi am new to this  this is my 1st treatment of icsi am on my tww and going mental  i go for my pg test on thursday the 17/04/08 only got 4 days to go but i am driving myself mental as i feel my period is about to start not had any cramp but feeling so pmt'd its unbelievable the same feeling i get everymonth before they appear. really hope i get a   

am even thinking of going and getting a test thats how bad i feel.


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Pammibee - Welcome   and good luck


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats on your  Sarah


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you alegria it was dh that found this websight and told me to have a look its has helped me its amazing reading everyones experiences its great to speak with people who know what your going through


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

[fly]good afternoon girls ahhhh this 2ww [/fly]

i really shouldnt leave it so long in between posts, been reading and not posting now had to read all over again before i could post so here goes....

emsy2525,tiny21,jo70,mcmillian,siheilwli  for your bfn

sarah1968,bouncytigger  congratulations

sarah1968- like so many of the girls have said some girls do bleed very heavy at the start of there pregnancys and if you period is due that day too might be that. last year i had a bfp i started brown spotting on my offical test day. i sadly m/c but i got speaking to 3 other girls who were all bleeding and im happy to say there all due in 4 wks and 1 girl had had here twins, so never give up hope.

allijab- you hanging in there? my hosp test date is 2 days before yours.

ticker-mine is a 18 day test date as well thats not 2ww eh.. the spotting sounds like implantaion if its only a little bit that goes away id be happy with that. hold in there.

angelbaby- i think im going to try to hold out to the 19th if i can , i have booked a hair app as it really needs done, im scared that if i test and its bad i wont want to go, so going to try to hang on. are you going to test a day early?

emmajayne- day 9 sounds like implantaion bleed with you too, im no expert but have done alot of reading in my 2ww,s (this is my 3rd) and there are the days it occurs between day 6-14. try not to teat early hunni, you really are to early and if you get a bfn, it just makes you downhearted and you loose all you positive thought, not long to go. pm me if you want to chat and keep sane 

datreats- welcome to the 2ww, i just like to chill i have all the time of work. are you off?

im doing the race for life as some might see from my signature strip and looking for donations all the pounds count, its such a good cause and as this is my first really going to go for it. and i will be walking if im pg, thanks if anyone does want to sponsor me.

i have been going a little mad myself last few days trying to figure out all the little twitches, you do go 50 times madder in the 2nd week. my boobs have been a bit sore this time, but im not reading to much into it as its proberly the pessaries, i was even dreaming about testing last night , today i have been for a nice walk and going to watch the man u game.

[fly]  love and sanity to all Tracey xx [/fly]


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

please can someone tell me if they have or heard of anyone having pmt on there 2ww i am experience it the now rely bad as i do get it bad just bfore i start my cycle and am so scared that this is my cycle starting    xx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Tracey
thanks for your kind words. I really am starting to think its all over for me know though as the brown stuff has now turned red and is there every time i go to the toilet,  also got quite alot of dull tummy ache!! I cant believe this is happening again to us, i really thought it was going to work this time  
Congrats to all those who got BFP today
Love Emma xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Pammibee Alot of the signs that you can get on the TWW are similar symptoms for AF or BFP  Here's a link that Lizzy are lovely moderator put on for Daffodil the other day. I hope this helps  By the way I love your avatar picture it's lovely  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Emma Jayne   I hope that it's not all over when is your test date?


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Bouncingtigger      

Emma-Jayne - Its not over yet hun, could well be implantation    

Anyone else testing tomorrow, fingers crossed for you and good luck xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Emsy* ~ i'm so sorry hun....really so sad for you. Good luck for you appt 

*Tiny* ~ many hugs to you too 

*Macmillan* ~ i'm sorry hun....much luck for your FET 

*Ticker* ~ welcome, what a long wait for you!! Good luck  

*Hi Dawn* ~ welcome to you too....hope you're doing ok after ET. Someome should definately invent a 2ww time machine!!

*Hi Pammibee* ~ welcome to FF  Symptoms of AF and early pregnancy are so similar hun so anything you are feeling could really mean anything.....fingers crossed for you  

*Tanya*    That's for calling me lovely. How are you doing today hun 

*Sarah* ~ congratulations......i've posted elsewhere but   for tomorrow 

*Donna* ~ congratulations!!!

Loads of luck to *Sam and Andic* for tomorrow       
*
Lizzy* xxx


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Everyone - mind if i join you all?!

Been lurking for the last week or so, since my ET last Thursday, but been stopping myself from posting as can just visualise me having to type a negative result come friday - but today i just thought, hey, we are all in the same boat, and if i do get a BFN then at least i'll have somewhere to vent my frustration and get support!

I had 2 embies put back 1 good blast/1 not so good - so pinning all hopes on the 1 good one really! Had sore boobs the first couple of days, which seems to have faded away.  A few twinges here and there, quite low down - and it hurts when i sneeze! 

Pammibee - Today i too have been getting PMT, and feel exactly the same as this is usually a sure sign period for me.  My poor hubby has been at the receiving end of it today!

Other symptoms i've had are yesterday i had very tiny streaks of blood in whats left of the cyclogest in my knickers (sorry if tmi), and when i wiped myself, but just a really tiny dot of blood today.  Am hoping this is just the norm, and not my period trying to break through.  Am also pretty hot one minute, then quite cold the next.

Anyways, i am testing on Friday 18th which is my brother's birthday, so hoping this is a good omen for me.

Fingers crossed for everyone, i hope we all get our BFP we all deserve.

xxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi to everyone.

Congratulations to people with   and lots of luck to people testing this week.

Just have a quick question. It is 5 days since my FET, and this evening i have mild dull cramp ( it seems to be more to one side) in my tummy. i haven,t really had any cramps since tues, just lower backache.
My normal period would normally be due today, could it be this or could it be due to implantation? Last time i had af cramps for most of the 2ww.

Thanx Nikki x


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Tanya i really hope it is an implantation bleed, but not really convinced. Had tummy ache all day and more red blood. OTD is 18th April 
Love Emma xxx


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations on everyone whose got a lovely   

I had a single FET on 31st March  - its my test day tomorrow aswell, but have been bleeding since yesterday, gutted. 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow       

Lea xx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

HI
Good luck lea for your test today hope you get what you want  

Its day 11 for me today and bleeding is a lot heavier now. Did a test this morning as i couldn't prolong the agony of not knowing. It was BFN for me. I knew it was going to be as I'm bleeding far too much for it to be implantation bleed. Feel absolutely devastated! Its so Unfair!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Good luck to everyone else testing today  

Love Emma xxxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

so sorry to hear your news emma   

take care 

nikkixx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi everyone bubbles thanks for that web link it realy helped  

jnr i have had all the same symptoms as u hope its a good sign i test on thursday hope i get there  

am still v moodey today 


xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Emma - Day 11 is FAR TOO EARLY for testing. Some ladies get a BFN even on day 13 and then go on to have a BFP on day 14 due to late inplantation. I would strongly suggest that you relax and continue with any meds you're taking and wait until your official test day to test again hon


----------



## Donna79 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi guys hope its not to late to join the 2ww just had ivf and my test day is sat 19th April it cant come round quick enough        just pray that this will be our turn xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Donna - Welcome to the thread  and good luck


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi donna hope everything goes ok for u   tww is a nightmare but we will survive x

is hot flushes a good thing or not one web sight says yes and another says no am confused ?  


xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know but I woke up a couple of mornings this week with a sweat in my chest....


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

tellme aout it i go to bed everynight with pj on wake up everymorning with pj top off sweating then am freezing fells like when i got the prostap injection hope its a good sign xxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

same here


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Emma - Im so sorry hun  

Donna welcome to the thread xxxx

Nearly D day for me now!!!!  Did a sneaky test yesterday and got a BFN, but have resisted it today!!!!!  Test day is Thursday so Im praying soo hard this is mine and everyone elses month


----------



## Monica Geller Bing (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondered if I could join in on your thread.  I am new to this site, which by the way I think is brilliant, knowing everyone is in a similar boat, the support everyone gives is fantastic.

I had EC on 1/4, ET on 3/4 and due to test on 17/4.  Congratulations to all you positives.  So sorry for all those that it has not worked for this time, keep trying.

This is the longest 2 weeks of my life, but thanks to the voting board I am trying to remain positive.  I have had AF symptoms from pretty much the ET stage.  Am I?  Aren't I?  We'll know on Thursday.

Amanda
xx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi girls,

Good luck to any testers today, hope you all get positives    

well, i have one week left and i feel no different at all.... i dont think this is a good thing........... i hate this 2ww

love to you all

bell xxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello can I join this thread too I'm on the cycle buddies thread with a lot of you too where you have kept me going so far now just need to survive until my test day on the 23rd.  Just having one of those I don't know what to do with myself days  

Bell- I don't feel the slightest bit pregnant either  

Love 

Broomie x


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi All 


I think I have met you on the cyscle buddies so you may have already seen this but first response do a 6 day early test !!! It has to have been proven to work  - it might help with those who like me are starting to go mad, only 3 days in and it feels like a year !!

Back at work tomorrow where it will be sooooo busy so it might help take my mind off it 

Good luck all
Dx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

evening girls

i too am going slowly mad   its ok the first week, but closer to the test you start to look for signs, but as i have read so many times, we find out very early when having fertility tx, in a normal pg most woman dont notice till they have missed a period, and morning sickness and sore boobs are early signs but most web sites say 6-12 weeks not 3.5 weeks, so hang on in there. 

i bought 2 early responce tests today and 2 boots ones and i already have a digital one, im going to try to hang out till frid.

anybody else got sore boobs with the cylogest pessaries?

T xx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies.

Well I have had a horrible afternoon. 

As some of you might know I have been bleeding through my 2 weeks but my test on Sunday was BFP, i couldn't celebrate as i wasn't sure what was going on. The bleeding stopped today Monday, so bleed for about 5-7 days, not like period or mc, no real pain or bleeding. 

This morning I went to the hospital and had a blood test and on the way home brought another 4 tests of which i did one when i got home. The result was still Positive all be it not a strong blue line but I had already peed twice.

I was beginning to feel positive then the hospital rand and said my result was 3 which meant a negative, well I was very upset and cried alot, but when I calmed down I rand the Bridge centre.

I explain my day to them and they said that a HPT will not test positive if the hormone reading is less than 25 so they couldn't understand how the hospital got 3

Well now I don't know if I'm coming or going pregnant or not but have to go back to London on Wednesday for another blood test to check my levels again. Then i will know once and for all.

Will do another test tomorrow and see what that says.

i hope you don't mind me putting this all on here but it does make me feel better knowing that I have support from you even though you not here with me.

Sarah1968 x x x


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello all - Hope you're all surviving 

Sarah1968 - just wanted to send you a  , I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through at the moment, I'm   that it all turns out okay. Stay strong.

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Sarah I so sorry you are still going through this    that your levels start rising 

Broomie Hi we'll be testing on the same day, I've got no signs now what so ever, but hoping that it still to early (for us both)  

Nikki I just read on the FET thread that you had FET to only one of our four survived so praying it's a little fighter, hopefully your two are snuggling in.

There are so many of us it is hard to keep up, so where ever you are in the two weeks I wish you all luck  

Tanya xx


----------



## Monica Geller Bing (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi T (keepinghope)

I have had sore boobs with the cyclogest and my face looks like a pizza.  Sore boobs wearing off now and had AF type cramps since ET, but my mind was put at rest when I went to the Voting Room and saw that lots of women have had BFP with AF cramps.  Fingers crossed.

A
xx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi everyone

thanx tanya, hope this is our time.    

nikki xx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Sarah - That makes no sense at all?  You will only get a pos on HPT if the reading is way way over 3, more like 50.  Im praying for you that they have messed up at the labs   

I did another sneaky test this afternoon, and I thk I got a really really faint positive (you really have to squint, but DH thinks he can see it too)  Will have to repeat but really hoping that line just gets darer and darker    

Keepinghope you are soooo good not testing early, Im so naughty and cant help myself!!!!


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm hoping so bad that they have messed up.

I'm going to do another test tomorrow and if it positive then I'll go to have the blood test on Wednesday.

If negative then I will probably not go and just come to terms with it.

Good Luck to all the testers coming up, sending you loads of      

Sarah1968 x x x


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Sarah      you get a bfp tomorrow.  m so sorry you have been messed about so much, you must be an emotional wreck  Life can be so cruel sometimes.  Have you thought about ringing the hospital lab yourself to confirm the result *I have one this myself before)


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

I had the blood test today at my local hospital and they rang me back this afternoon, with the bad news. Then i rang my clinic to tell them and they were confussed by the reading the hospital gave me, being that I had a BFP this morning. I don't feel very positive now, I think the bleeding I had was a MC and it's all over.

I have done everything good and healthy to make sure that they had the best chance, why can life be so cruel.

Here's to a lot of     for the morning.


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi peps how are we all this evening i started off good today then slowly but surely stated getting cramps have worked it out and my period is due round about now and i have a banging sore head and feel so modey i   i get to thursday .


sarah hope everything is ok am sure it will be all those test's cant be wrong surely  ill say a wee   for u honey

angelbaby hope your line gets stronger  


xxxx


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi all

I went for my blood test today and got a phone call this afternoon with a  

Good luck to everyone else.

Sam xx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi sam really sorry    xx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Well I did my last test this morning and it's now a negative so it's all over for me.

It been one hell of a roller coaster ride but I can be gratefull and have some comfort that I do have a beautiful daughter Ysabel. It's just a bit sad that she won't have a brother or sister.

I won't be trying IVF again but you never know it might happen naturally again.

I wish all the Ladies and there partners all the luck in the world and hope that your dreams come true. 

I'm sending all the                  

Thank you for your support and good luck
Sarah1968 x x x


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Sarah - Im so so very sorry.  Why is life so cruel? 

I repeated my test this am and I also think its a bfn, just waiting for pharmacy to open so I can get another test.  Used clear blue but am going to get a first responce (I hear these are better?)  It truely is a rollercoster ride, last night I went to bed sooo happy, now I can't stop crying


----------



## 1day (Jan 29, 2008)

morning ladies, well looks as though my vision of a bfn is turing into a realife bfn.  I had a really really bad headache all day yesterday, with major backache.  Took myself off to bed early lastnight, couldnt really sleep though, then this morning when i woke up there was pink mucus in my knickers, and when i put my cyclogest suppository in red streaks where on my fingers (sorry again for TMI!).  Have been to the loo twice since then, and fine red streaks again when i wipe myself.  Kinda have an empty feeling now too.  Have been trying to find some posts where this has happened to other people, but seems as though it's fine if its brown blood (which indicates old blood), but if its red... then its heading towards a bfn.  Gutted.
Test day is Friday, don't know whether to test today to confirm or just wait.


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Broomie and tanyak i to test on the 23rd
Sarah sorry to hear your news  
Angelbaby hope the first responce gives you a bfp
jnr hope it turns out to be nothing i really dont know about the suppositorys as i am not on them so cant be of any help sending you a  
Well i feel like i am walking on egg shells at the mo,every little twinge i am worried, i have learnt to hate going to the toilet just incase i wipe and see the period has come.This is my first ivf so dont have any past experience to go on. ever since et i seem to have had af type pains on and off i had a couple of days with none but yesterday started getting lower back pain so worried its on its way! the pain does seem to be all on the right hand side thow? i think i am going crazy i have been feeling cold since et but as of yesterday have been hot, i dont know if i am actually imagining a lot of it or not like i said i think i am going crazy sorry for banging on ladies
love tracy


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sarah - I am so so sorry thinking of you  

Angelbaby - let us know how you get on hun will keep everything crossed for you  

Tracy - really pleased you and Tanya a have the same test day as me don't feel quite so alone now    I know what you mean about going crazy I felt like I was turning into a total fruit cake yesterday.  I am totally exhausted from this process and its only my first IVF attempt too.  I thought I had been doing o.k until yesterday but I have put on so much weight I feel so unattractive and horrid.  I howled my way through 60 min makeover yesterday how sad is that  and by the time I got to bed and DH asked how I was that triggered another 2hrs of inconsolable sobbing not at all like me I promise I do normally have a really good grip on life honestly  .  Anyhow trying to pull myself together today!!  

Lots of love to you all 

Broomie x


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello

Sorry to hear all the bad news this morning -   to you all.

Afraid I'm going to add to it - BFN this morning for me. That was my third, and last try at IUI. Desperately hoped it would work as never wanted to go for IVF but I guess that's the next step of my journey.

Off on holiday next week so planing to do loads and eat and drink everything that's bad for me!  Here's hopimg it's my last non pg holiday so guess I'll make the most of it. 

Love and best wishes to you all, and lots of   and   to those still waiting to test.

xxxx


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello 

Thanks for the well wishes, I have had a chat with other half and I might be able to persuade him to give it another go, but I'll have to work on him a bit.

It such a strange feeling even thought BFN now I keep have twinges down below and the dull achy feeling. Maybe just my body going back to normal.

Hoping that your test is a +++ Angel Baby xx      

Tracy & Jnr,  hoping it all works out for you both xx        

Sarahxxx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

morning sarah so sorry to hear your news  

angel baby let me know how u get on i also test on thursday and today is a nightmare for me and its only 9.50  
have had a sore head from yestarday but dh thinks its from stress i hope so.

supposed to be going for a sesion of acupuncha today but dont know if i can face it had such a moan and a rant today at dh about how i hate th way the world works poor dh does not know what to say to make it better and i keep forgeting hes going through this aswee.

 god let me get to thursday please.

xxxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi ladies

how r u all..just thpught id pop on say hello..as dont know where to post now 

congrats all bfps

and loads of   for bfn

emsy xx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi emsey good to hear from u how u feeling  
xxxx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, 
Am so sorry to see lots of bad news here today and sending big   to all of you. Words don't really help I know but am thinking of you all. 
Only a few days left now until test day for me (Thursday) and like pamibee I think I am going   now. Really want to test early but too scared so am going to try and make it to test day.     Trying to be positive but it's sooooooooooooo hard!!!
Love to everyone
Daffodil xxxx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi daffodil how u feeling have u had any b/f feelings or sore heads or u been ok xxxx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Pamibee, 
Had really bad AF type pains for the first week - I think it was just my body recovering from EC. (.) (.) were sore first week too but not now - actually not really got any symptoms now and not sure if that is a good thing or not! This is my third ICSI and can't really remember how I felt the last two times but I didn't make it to test day the last 2 times as AF arrived before. 
Hope you are feeling ok today - try not to panic, we'll know soon. Just have lots and lots of positive thoughts     
Love Daffodil xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

busy on here today.. 

sorry to all the bfn. time is a great healer and holidays and drink is good too. we have the chance to go away in july with a few other couples so if its negative for us were going to go, ahve a nice summer and try again aug,

this is why i dont test early.. but beleive me i really want to, but you do the test get a neg then feel totaly bad for the next 3 or 4 days and you just arent sure if you are coming or going. i know its hard but try to hang in there till your test date..

i had hcg level of 1998 before i had my m/c last year, like many of you i spend a fortune on pregnancy tests proberly over 200pound.. only to find that after 8 weeks of bleeding i could still produce a positive test, i know its hard not to keep testing but it really is a waste of money. 


try to keep positive 3 sleeps to go for me.. keepinghope xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey pammi    im doing ok..just trying to take easch day..go and see consultant tomorrow..
is snyone else starting treatment straight away after bfn ..

emsy xx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

yea i know its sooo hard everymorning i delay going to the toilet then i cant wait to put my pesary in to see if there is any blood

i rely hope i get to thursday came this far put it plays with ur mind so much every little twinge sore head etc

i also had sore (.)(.) but there ok now but look a little weird (i think)


i wished i could take a pill and sleep till thursday  

take care as u say not long to go keep        

xxxx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi emsy i know must be hard i asked dh if we also get a negative can we do again cause i think thats the only thing that will keep me sane


hope everything works out for u honey i really do  

xxxx


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi was wondering if i could join you. Have had my first ivf egg transfer on 11th April OTD is 25th april. Absolutley dreading it, noy had any symptoms what so ever yet, not feeling very positive today. Need to snap out of it i think. Would love to join your thread

Thanks in advance
Quaver xx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi quver welcome how u doing today i know the tww is a nightmare drives u   

xxxx


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi quaver     for you
pammibee and daffodil lots of    for you to
to everyone eles lots and lots of   for anyone with bfn
Broomie i know what you mean about the weight gain if i dont get a bfp then its going to have to be a huge diet for me
love tracyxxx


----------



## bouncytigger (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to hear all the bad news today.  Big         to all of you.  Am thinking of you all.

Good luck to all those testing soon.  

Donna


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sarah*  i'm so sad for you hun......what a cruel thing to happen. Many hugs 

*Sam* ~ i'm ever so sorry hun.....look after yourself and many hugs too 

*Dizzy* ~ oh what a sad day...really sorry to hear this. Take care  

*Hi Jnr* ~ welcome to the thread....glad you have decided to start posting  Hang in there until Friday....it could be implantation  

*Amanda* ~ love your user name  Welcome to FF and to the 2WW!!  

*Broomie, Quaver and Donna* ~ hi there.....welcome to you. Fab to have lots of new people on the thread. Loads of luck  

*Nikki* ~ i'm sure you're right about the cramps hun.....hope you are doing ok today  

*Emma* ~ how are you doing today....hope the bleeding has eased up  

*Lea Lea* ~ how did you get ion with your test?  

*Hi Pammi* ~ sorry you are feeling moody hun....hot flushes are really common 

*Angel* ~ fingers crossed it turns around for you for Thurs  

*Hi Bell, Alegria, D, Keepinghope, Dizzy, Tanya, Tracy and Donna* 

*Hi Emsy* ~ I'll IM you 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Well... I have done a first responce test and there was definately a faint positive!!!!!!  (I mean really faint, but it was there nevertheless)  really hoping and praying stays !!!!


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Well i phoned the clinic and told them that my test this morning was negative and that I wouldn't need to come and have a blood test, but they have said they want me to have it anyway as they want to see why I had a positive HPT and a negative blood test at the hospital on the same day.

I don't think the result is going to change but I suppose it's good they want to try and find out why.

Anyway congrats to all  ,         for all   and     for all those who are due to test.

Sarah x x


----------



## Lea Lea (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just to say I got a   again.   

Today, me and dh have booked a holiday to Kefalonia in June, so I think we will get a bit of sun on our backs, then ring the hospital to start again from scratch.

Contratulations to every one who has got a lovely  

love
Lea xxx


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,
would it be OK if I joined your thread? I had FET last week, embies put back on the 9th (3 of them this time!) & am due to test on the 24th. I'm already on knicker watch, we had a cycle of IVF in December & I started to bleed about 5 days before I tested, still got a BFP but unfortunately went on to miscarry & now I'm absolutely paranoid about it happening again. Finding it harder this time around as DH is in the Navy & is away till the end of May (he left in January) so I find without him here to distract me I'm obsessing more about the little things (like the fact that despite the cyclogest my boobs still aren't sore no matter how much I squeeze them ) Have spent the last few days taking it easy, eating brazil nuts by the ton, listening to my IVF hypnotherapy CD & desperately trying not to think about testing on my own next week 

Hope everybody else on the 2ww is managing to cling on to their sanity    

Suzy x


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear all the bad news    

Broomie and Tracy I know what you mean all my clothes are way too tight on me I just feel like I'm about to pop and I had FET so no EC. Lets hope that there will be lots of good news on the 23rd   

Daffodil Good luck for thurs  

Nikki I hope you little babies are snuggling in  

HI to all the newbies and the very best of luck to you all  

Hi Emsy Honey  How are you doing? 

Hi To everyone I have missed and good luck  

Nothing much from me still got slightly sore boobs (from the bum bullets) and a few stabbing AF like pains very occasionally but quite a stressful day at work 

Tanya


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

angelbaby- a faint positvie is still a positive. im still going to try to hang out, cant stop thinking about it though. babysitting for my mates 2 year old 2morro so that will keep me busy .. thinking about it now again. really want to but same time dont want to know.

good luck to all the morning testers 

keepinghope xx


----------



## Monica Geller Bing (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi

Lea Lea, sorry to hear your bad news .  Good idea to go on holiday, we are going to Madeira in June.

Suzy I have almost lost my sanity, the 2ww wait is torture.  I test on 17/4, but I'm getting quite strong AF pains which I've had for most of the 2 weeks, so I don't feel very confident now.  I've also got a headache, but that might be lack of sleep.  DH is actually getting nervous now.

Good luck to the rest of the April testers, hope it's all good news, it really does cheer me up when I see lots of  .

Amanda
xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello ladies,

Congratulations to all of you who got a  

And a big   to those that unfortunately had unsuccessful cycles this time.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but unfortunately it didn't work for me this time. The   has shown its ugly head since last night, didn't even let me get to my OTD    Not spotting or light bleed but full flow, non-stop, with a vengeance    . 
Of course I'm very disappointed but just want to have my follow-up consultation asap and look forward to cycling again as soon as they let me to. Onwards and upwards!   

Thank you all for your support - very much appreciated!  

Best wishes,
Alegria


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lea* ~ so sad to see you news.......lots of luck for your future tx. Have a good holiday and some good time together 

*Alegria* ~ so sorry hun....hope you get your follow up soon. Big hugs 

*Sarah* ~ many hugs......hope you can get some answers soon 

*Hi Suzy* ~ welcome to the thread. Sending you much love and strength to get through the wait.....it must be really hard with DH not being at home  

*Hi Tanya* ~ hope you have a better day at work today 

*Hi Keepinghope* ~ have fun today.....not long now  
*
Amanda* ~ loads of luck for tomorrow too....reaaly hoping it's fab news  

*Angel* ~ looking really hopeful hun....i'm sure that line will be getting stronger everyday  

Have a good day everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

so sorry to hear all   and congrats to those with  .

Just a quickie really no real signs of af but a little niggle in right side of tummy. boobs very hard and painful, feels like they are aching alot.

Does this sound like a good sign or not, only 6 days to go to otd!

Thanx nikki xx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi everyone well only one more day left for me i test tomorrow hope i get till then my head is still thumping thats a full 3 days now still sweating (hot flushes) i dont think thats a good sign though xx


----------



## ticker (Mar 29, 2008)

hi well as the bad news is flowing i will also join with a big fat no.  my af arrived on fri .....six days before the test day.  i suppose the only good news is that as test is neg i dont have an etopic to worry about.  as you can imagine we are both devestated.  to make matters harder it happened while i was 250 miles away!!  we have been together since and drawing strength from each other.  at the moment we have decided to not have any more tx and to try and conceive naturally.  that hasnt been such a problem its holding on to them thats impossible.  x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Girls, 

Am so sorry for the BFN's on here. 

I was very naughty and did a HPT this morning - I think there was a very very faint line but not sure. Anyway - am trying to put it out of my mind and will test tomorrow morning when I am supposed to. No symptoms today - is that good or bad, who knows!!!

Love to all
Daffodil xxx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

o dafodil i realy hope its a positive for u i also test tomorrow dont know what to do with myself today

though about getting a test but if its negative going to be gutted going to the hospital tomorrw

got weird fellings today am rely scared cause my hot flushes are getting worse and i have been looking back all the posts and everyone who has expeienced this has had a negative realy realy hope am wrong. 


xxxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello ladies thought i wud pop on say hi and good luck to all those testing today and tommorow..how u all feeling?

lots of   to you all

emsy xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Alegria and Ticker I so sorry that yout AF's have arrived take it easy    

Daffodil Oh my goodness that is great I hope you get a nice strong BFP tomorrow  

Hi Emsy 

Pammibee Good luck   

Thanks Lizzy half way through the day 

Still no real symptoms from me just a funny pain in the right side every now and again  

Tanya xx


----------



## Jayel (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi

hope it's ok to join in this thread?

I had FET ET yesterday, 2 embies, 1 only 1 cell, other 4 cell.

Already tearing my hair out - reading all your posts is the only thing keeping me even slightly sane at the moment, so thanks, and good luck to everyone.

Jenny XX


----------



## sarah1968 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Ladies.

Well this is me signing off, It's an official BFN now and i have to move on and try and think about whats next. 

I think hubby will go again but not for a little while maybe in a few months.

Good luck to everyone who's due to test, it's a wonderful feeling being a mother which I am blessed with already.

I hope that all your dreams come true and for those who's don't this time please don't give up.

Thankyou for the support everyone has given me and hopefully I'll be back again soon.

Good Luck, God bless, lots of        Sarah1968 xxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hey tanya

have exact same ache in right side.

let,s hope it,s a good sign

nikki x


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

felt really rotten last night as I had the worst case of heartburn ever  Woke up this morning still feeling slight yucky from it but fortunately have improved as the day has gone on. Have started to over analyse every twinge & obsess because I don't have any symptoms, I don't test till the 24th & if I carry on the way I am at present I think my head will explode long before then  I wish DH were here, he's brilliant at distracting me & for keeping me positive, still a couple of friends have drawn up a rota so that for the next few nights I will have company so that will help (also helps that neither has kids so they don't give clumsy but well meaning advice )

    to everyone testing in the next few days &      to all those who have had BFN.

Suze xx


----------



## littlebeans (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi to you all, and heartfelt condolences to those with BPNs    

I am going round the bend - totally underestimated how hard the 2ww was going to be - blood preg test at the hospital on friday (11th day - thought this was quite early?) but was woken up by excruciating pains at 2 this morning - like really bad AF pains - lasted about an hour then cried myself to sleep thinking my AF had arrived.  Still no sign but have had some AF pains today.  It is torture - I know from the messages that everyone has different pains/no pains/bleeding etc and not to think about it too much but it's so hard.  Every time you go to the toilet it is stressful.  Always believed it was going to be sucessful but now the realisation that it may not be has hit me like a brick.   

Also those botty bombs are evil - my belly is 4 times it's usual size and is now in pretty much constant pain (different to the AF pains I've been feeling) - feels like I have so much air trapped in my body I am about to spontaneously combust!

Sorry for the moan, just needed to get it out as I just feel like crying - just want to know one way or the other.  This is all so mean for all of us!

Good luck to you all 

littlebeans xxx


----------



## Angel Baby (Mar 12, 2008)

Suze - It must be so hard for you being in your own.  Mu DH used to be in the Navy also, he went out to Iraq and it was awful.  My thought srae with you hun.  Where is he posted and what does he do

Sarah - Im so so sorry, you have been through so very much and I really thought everything was going to turn out good for you

Lea and Alegria   , sorry for you BFN

Daffodil - Oh my god!!!!! YEH CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!

Keepinghope - You are so strong, I am so very impressed, really good luck,let us know what your result is

Pamibee - Good luck, reallyhope you get that BFP

I did another test this morning (wasn't going to but really couldn't help myself!!!!!  I got a much darker line so I guess that is a  .  Im really nervous after my miscarriage last time.  I spoke to the clinic today, I have to go for blood test tomorrow to see what my levels are then scan on 5/6 May.  Due date is 25/26th December.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Littlebeans Is it this Fri that you are at the hospital for blood tests?

Angel baby Well done that's great. Wow that's a real Christmas baby    

Nikki Yep lets hope it's a good sign  

Sarah Good luck   

Suze I hope the rest of the 2ww goes better


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Angelbaby, DH mends helicopters for the Fleet Air Arm, he's currently on a ship but is more usually shore-based, I think I underestimated how hard this was going to be without him. Congratulations on the BFP,     that all goes well with your hospital appointment tomorrow (& for the next 8 months!!)

Littlebeans, sorry you're having such a hard time with the 2ww, I'm in a similar position everytime I go to the loo I'm expecting the worse & I'm conscious of every little twinge in my stomach, hope all goes well with the blood test on Friday  

     for all the Nikki, Jenny & Tanyak (& anybody else who I've missed out)

Suze x


----------



## littlebeans (Mar 2, 2008)

Tanya - yes it is now tomorrow for test!!! aaarrgghhh!!! I thought I was on some wierd groundhog 2ww - you don't think the test date will ever come!!

I've managed to get through another night without AF so back feeling more positive again  - at least I just wanna get through work today - if it's bad news I want to be at home.  Have taken tomorrow off so we can celebrate or hibernate and lick our wounds together. 

Suze - I underestimated how hard the 2ww would be, nevermind doing it with your DH away - you are obviously a very strong person so dig deep and use all your friends as you are doing and keep positive.  I truly hope you will have the biggest celebratory reunion when he comes back!  Just think about that to give yourself positive vibes... and as said above the test date never seems to get closer but it will come - try to keep yourself occupied to keep your mind off it (mmm good advice although in practice was too hard for me!!)  

Congratulationsto Angelbaby - fantastic news!

Here's to another AF free day for all!!! xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone..

just wanted to say good luck for all those testing today    

emsy xx


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everyone
 angelbaby what fab news
suze doing this 2ww with dh away must be hard you are so brave  
good luck to all testing today ( sorry not putting names down but my mind seems to be away with the fairies)  
and so sorry for any with af  
as i said my mind seems to have left me the last few days, dp was late getting in so had to warm meal in microwave took it out and popped it on the side made a drink then went back to microwave to get it and stood there looking blankly into the microwave. thinking i know i put it in there!!! dp thinks i have now completely gone crazy 
tanya and broomie how you both doing?    
love tracyxxx


----------



## Monica Geller Bing (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to start the day with some fantastic news.  I am feling numb at the moment - even though I have had AF cramps for most of the 2 weeks and backache more recently, I got a  .  The Voting Board helped, but you still think it's never going to happen, so they are right, don't read into those aches and pains too much.  Either way I was going to cry, but I know this is the first positive step and there is a long way to go.  Hope all the other testers today get the same news.

Amanda
xx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Morning

Angelbaby & Amanda - that is just fabulous news I am so pleased for you both  

Littlebeans - have everything crossed for you  

Tracy - I have totally lost the plot now the sane rational person I used to be has left home and I am totally away with the fairies    I totally underestimated how hard this was going to be and how differently DH and I would cope with it.  If one more person tells me 'its best just not to think about it' I think I may **** them!!!!  

Lots of love to you all 

Broomie x


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Amanda what fantastic news      you have made me feel more positive today!
Broomie i know what you mean!! it is impossible not to think about it the other one i like is when they say relax!!
love tracyXX


----------



## suzydean (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say a big fat   on your         to Amanda,.

Suze x


----------



## Monica Geller Bing (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks broomie and tracy.

Tracy, glad it's made you feel more positive.

Hang in there both of you.  I know this is one of the most difficult things we will ever go through.  I still can't quite believe it, I never thought I would get this far after so many years of trying.  I went through ICSI about 8/9 years ago with my ex husband as he had a low sperm count, but it didn't work for us and then he went on to father 2 children, which was strange, but a happy ending for him and I was pleased for him.  I believe that technology has moved on so much in that 8/9 years, but also I have looked after myself a lot better in the last 5 years.  I won't tell you to stay positive as I know that's almost impossible, but keep reading the great stories on here, I found that helped tremendously.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both.

xx


----------



## Monica Geller Bing (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks as well to you Suze, I've just noticed you are testing this month, so good luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too.

xx


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Good Morning everyone!
Well - had a panic last night as had some bleeding and thought AF had arrived but tested this morning and guess what - it's a   for me!!
Am so happy and at the same time, can't quite believe it
Love to all
Daffodil xxxx


----------



## nikkinoodles (Nov 16, 2007)

hi all

Big congratulations to dafodil and amanda on your    . Really great news!

Good luck to everyone else testing soon     

love nikki xx


----------



## Monica Geller Bing (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Daffodil

That's fantastic news, 2 down 3 to go and then it would be a perfect day. 

xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

well not so good for us bfn.. got bloods at hosp sunday/monday but not holding out much hope as today is day 14.. gutted.

congrats to all the bfp

Txx


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

Daffodil fantastic what great news     
keepinghope so sorry hun about your news  
love tracyxx


----------



## Noy (Nov 8, 2007)

Congratulations dafodil and amanda!!!

You brought tears to my eyes. This 2ww is so difficult and it is wonderful to see happy positive news!!!

This 2ww is nerve recking and as much as I try not to think about it and just let time go buy till test day. I can't! So reading how some of you got BFP really encouraged me. Thanks for sharing the good news with us

Noy xxx


----------



## pammibee (Apr 13, 2008)

hi everyone not good news i got a   period arrived just before i did the test this morning


am gutted tww is hard but hope i get the chance to do it again


xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*New home for you all here....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137459.0

Lizzy xxx*


----------

